# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 30.5.2010

## Polyneikos

*Κατοπιν επικοινωνιας με τον πρόεδρο Τσουνακη Νίκο ενημερωθηκαμε ότι θα πραγματοποιηθει στις 30 Μαιου ,Κυριακη,στο Novotel (Μ. Βόδα 2) το Πρωταθλημα της Wabba - Πεσδ !!*
*Αναμενεται με πολυ μεγαλο ενδιαφερον μετα απο την τεραστια επιτυχία της περσινης διοργανωσης.*
*Ο αγωνας θα αποτελεσει πρόκριση για το Πανευρωπαϊκο Πρωταθλημα της Ρωσίας που πραγματοποιείται μετα από μια εβδομαδα ,στις 6 Ιουνιου.*
*Στο παρόν τόπικ θα σας ενημερωνουμε για τις εξελίξεις και τα νεα που θα υπαρχουν σχετικα με τον αγωνα.*

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία! Θα μαστε πιστοί στο ραντευού... και στις ανάλογες συγκεντρώσεις   :03. Thumb up:   :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το φόρουμ όπως πάντα θα δώσει δυναμικό παρόν και σ αυτη την διοργάνωση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## alextg

Ηλια ετοιμασου ... 23 Σαλονικα , 30 Αθηνα .... 2 ΣαββατοΚυριακα με απειρη προσευχη και καθολου ξενυχτι ... ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ
Και εδω να πω οτι αν πανε ολα καλα , σε αυτους τους αγωνες θα παιζει και ο δικος μας Τασος (εγω αν ειμαι καλα θα με δειτε στους αγωνες του 2011) !!! ΕΛΑ ΡΕ ΤΑΣΟ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΑ !!!!!

----------


## Μαρία

Θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει !!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## alextg

Μαρια και ο μπεμπης να ειναι μαζι , να βλεπει να μαθενει απο τωρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια ετοιμασου ... 23 Σαλονικα , 30 Αθηνα .... 2 ΣαββατοΚυριακα με απειρη προσευχη και καθολου ξενυχτι ... ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ
> Και εδω να πω οτι αν πανε ολα καλα , σε αυτους τους αγωνες θα παιζει και ο δικος μας Τασος (εγω αν ειμαι καλα θα με δειτε στους αγωνες του 2011) !!! ΕΛΑ ΡΕ ΤΑΣΟ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΑ !!!!!



ωραία είδηση θα στηρίξουμε ψυχολογικά τον τασούλη μόνο δεν θα τον ξενυχτήσουμε πρίν τους αγώνες αλλα μετα , το μόνο που θα κάνουμε θα φροντίσουμε να τον κάνουν ειδικές επιστήμονες ενα καλό μασαζ και χαλάρωμα στους μύς για να είναι φρέσκος και ξεκούραστος στην σκηνή και όσο το δυνατόν πιο στεγνός  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> ωραία είδηση θα στηρίξουμε ψυχολογικά τον τασούλη μόνο δεν θα τον ξενυχτήσουμε πρίν τους αγώνες αλλα μετα , το μόνο που θα κάνουμε θα φροντίσουμε να τον κάνουν ειδικές επιστήμονες ενα καλό μασαζ και χαλάρωμα στους μύς για να είναι φρέσκος και ξεκούραστος στην σκηνή και όσο το δυνατόν πιο στεγνός


 
Με μαστίγιο θα κατέβω σε αυτούς τους αγώνες!!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία

> Μαρια και ο μπεμπης να ειναι μαζι , να βλεπει να μαθενει απο τωρα




χαχαχαχα :01. Razz: 
Αν και απο εκεινη την μερα και μετα μπαινω στον μηνα μου λες να εχουμε τιποτα ιστοριες στον αγωνα???? :01. Razz:

----------


## alextg

> χαχαχαχα
> Αν και απο εκεινη την μερα και μετα μπαινω στον μηνα μου λες να εχουμε τιποτα ιστοριες στον αγωνα????


Standard ! Θα πεταχτεις ο μπεμπης πριν την ωρα του και θα αρχισει τα most muscular !

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Ηλια ετοιμασου ... 23 Σαλονικα , 30 Αθηνα .... 2 ΣαββατοΚυριακα με απειρη προσευχη και καθολου ξενυχτι ... ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ
> Και εδω να πω οτι αν πανε ολα καλα , σε αυτους τους αγωνες θα παιζει και ο δικος μας Τασος (εγω αν ειμαι καλα θα με δειτε στους αγωνες του 2011) !!! ΕΛΑ ΡΕ ΤΑΣΟ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΑ !!!!!


 ΕΥΓΕ!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: Τασουλη μαζι σου!

----------


## alextg

> ΕΥΓΕ!!!Τασουλη μαζι σου!


Ακη σε θελω απο κατω να βλεπεις και να φωναζεις για τις οποιες διορθωσεις στις ποζες ...

----------


## NASSER

Καλη επιτυχια στη διοργανωση και φυσικα θα ειμαστε εκει να υποστηριξουμε την αξιολογη προσπαθεια που εχει γινει θεσμος!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Ακη σε θελω απο κατω να βλεπεις και να φωναζεις για τις οποιες διορθωσεις στις ποζες ...


 Εννοειτε!!!

----------


## ioannis1

καλη επιτυχια στη διοργανωση. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλη επιτυχία και απο μενα.




> Με μαστίγιο θα κατέβω σε αυτούς τους αγώνες!!!!!!


ρε μανια με τα μαστίγια........... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> καλη επιτυχία και απο μενα.
> 
> ρε μανια με τα μαστίγια...........


 
Αυτός ο αγώνας θα είναι ο ποιο SUPER!!!!!! με πολλές εκπλήξεις, εγω κ η Ελενα Καββά ετοιμάζουμε κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό...............................

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αυτός ο αγώνας θα είναι ο ποιο SUPER!!!!!! με πολλές εκπλήξεις, εγω κ η Ελενα Καββά ετοιμάζουμε κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό...............................


ωχ..... αμα κάνετε τέτοιο δίδυμο, εγώ τα περιμένω όλα...  :08. Turtle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KontorinisMD

Καλή επιτυχία στους διοργανωτές. Δεν το χάνω με τίποτα αυτή τη φορά. 
 :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτός ο αγώνας θα είναι ο ποιο SUPER!!!!!! με πολλές εκπλήξεις, εγω κ η Ελενα Καββά ετοιμάζουμε κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό...............................


Για να δουμε που το πατε !! Καλη επιτυχια στους διοργανωτες και αυτη την φορα αναμενεται τεραστια συμμετοχη από αθλητες...
Καλη επιτυχία και στο μελος του φόρουμ μας Τασο,ο οποιος στοχευει να παίξει στην Body Fitness.Tασο θα είμαστε από κατω ,κοντά σου ! :05. Biceps:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Για να δουμε που το πατε !! Καλη επιτυχια στους διοργανωτες και αυτη την φορα αναμενεται τεραστια συμμετοχη από αθλητες...
> Καλη επιτυχία και στο μελος του φόρουμ μας Τασο,ο οποιος στοχευει να παίξει στην Body Fitness.Tασο θα είμαστε από κατω ,κοντά σου !


 

 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## Tsounakis

καλημερα  σε  ολους !  εχουν  ακουστει  μεγαλα ονοματα  αθλητων  που  θα  λαβουν  μερος  στο πανελλαδικο  wabba  2010 !  θα  ειναι  ενας  πολυ  καλος  αγωνας  ευχωμαι  στους  αθλητες  που  θα  λαβουν  μερος  να  εχουν  καλη  προετοιμασια !

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτη την διοργανωση την περιμενουμε πως και πως !! :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

> καλημερα  σε  ολους !  εχουν  ακουστει  μεγαλα ονοματα  αθλητων  που  θα  λαβουν  μερος  στο πανελλαδικο  wabba  2010 !  θα  ειναι  ενας  πολυ  καλος  αγωνας  ευχωμαι  στους  αθλητες  που  θα  λαβουν  μερος  να  εχουν  καλη  προετοιμασια !


προέδρε θα ειμαστε σε επαφή!  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## jemstone

Εγώ θα είμαι σίγουρα εκεί μιας και είναι και Αθηνά και το Νovοtel το έμαθα απέξω και πάω πια με δεμένα τα μάτια χαχαχαχ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## crow

> Ηλια ετοιμασου ... 23 Σαλονικα , 30 Αθηνα .... 2 ΣαββατοΚυριακα με απειρη προσευχη και καθολου ξενυχτι ... ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ
> Και εδω να πω οτι αν πανε ολα καλα , σε αυτους τους αγωνες θα παιζει και ο δικος μας Τασος (εγω αν ειμαι καλα θα με δειτε στους αγωνες του 2011) !!! ΕΛΑ ΡΕ ΤΑΣΟ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΑ !!!!!


Θα παιξει κ ο Τασος τελικα??? ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΑΣΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Εσυ μια χαρα θα'σαι δεν εχεις αναγκη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
  Φανταζομαι το εθιμο της Θ.Κοινωνιας θα επαναληφτει μετα τους αγωνες :08. Toast:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Θα παιξει κ ο Τασος τελικα??? ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΑΣΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Εσυ μια χαρα θα'σαι δεν εχεις αναγκη 
>   Φανταζομαι το εθιμο της Θ.Κοινωνιας θα επαναληφτει μετα τους αγωνες



ενοείτε είμαστε πιστοί στα ήθη και στις παραδόσεις μας άλλωστε είναι και το γνωστό θεραπευτικό χαλάρωμα μετα τους αγώνες και για την σύσφιξη των σχέσεων  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## a.minidis

> ενοείτε είμαστε πιστοί στα ήθη και στις παραδόσεις μας άλλωστε είναι και το γνωστό θεραπευτικό χαλάρωμα μετα τους αγώνες και για την σύσφιξη των σχέσεων


 αμαρτωλοι.!!!!!!!! :08. Evil Fire:  :01. Mr. Green: ......

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αμαρτωλοι.!!!!!!!!......



αγγελούδι μου εσύ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Orc

Παιδιά τι ώρα πρέπει να είμαστε εκεί? Δεν έχω ξανάρθει σε τέτοιο αγώνα. Θα κόψουμε εισιτήριο κάπου στην είσοδο ή χρειαζόμαστε προσκλήσεις? :01. Unsure:

----------


## a.minidis

> αγγελούδι μου εσύ


mαζι σοθ και στι κολαση καλα θα περασουμε "πατερ"!!!!χεχεχεχε :01. Evil:  :08. Elephant:  :08. Elephant:  :08. Elephant:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Παιδιά τι ώρα πρέπει να είμαστε εκεί? Δεν έχω ξανάρθει σε τέτοιο αγώνα. Θα κόψουμε εισιτήριο κάπου στην είσοδο ή χρειαζόμαστε προσκλήσεις?


 
Orc οι προκριματικοί είναι συνήθως 10πμ και οι τελικοί 7μμ. Θα σας ενημερώσουμε αναλυτικά για το θέμα όσο πλησιάζει ο αγώνας.
Η είσοδος γίνεται με εισητήρια που κόβονται στην είσοδο. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Orc

> Orc οι προκριματικοί είναι συνήθως 10πμ και οι τελικοί 7μμ. Θα σας ενημερώσουμε αναλυτικά για το θέμα όσο πλησιάζει ο αγώνας.
> Η είσοδος γίνεται με εισητήρια που κόβονται στην είσοδο. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Τhank you boss. Θα έρθω, αυτή τη φορά δεν το χάνω με τίποτα αυτό το event :03. Bowdown:

----------


## alextg

> αμαρτωλοι.!!!!!!!!......


Και να μιλαγε κανας αλλος ρε Τασο ... αλλα εσυ ?  :01. Razz:

----------


## crow

> Και να μιλαγε κανας αλλος ρε Τασο ... αλλα εσυ ?


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα   :01. Smile:

----------


## Tsounakis

Καλημερα  σε  ολους !

Συμφωνα  με  την  αποφαση  του  συμβουλιου  της  wabba  hellas που  εγινε  στης  29 - 11 - 09 Αποφασιστηκε  να  επανελθουν  οι  κατηγοριες  αλοδαπων  ! 
Ετσι  λοιπων  απο  τον  επομενο  αγωνα  της  wabba  στης 30  μαιου  2010 θα υπαρχουν  δυο κατηγοριες ! 
Kατηγορια  (1 ) FITNESS KAI  JUNIOR
Kατηγορια  (2 ) SINIORS  
Ο γενικος νικητης  των  αλοδαπων  θα μπορει να λαβει  μερος  στην  over all

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστα νέα είναι αυτά πρόεδρε, μας είχε λειψει αυτή η κατηγορία. 

Έχουμε πολλούς καλούς αλλοδαπούς αθλητές στη χώρα μας και νομίζω ότι αξίζουν μια δικιά τους κατηγορία.

 :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστουμε Νικο για την ενημερωση,αυτη η κατηγορία είχε παντα καλους αθλητες .

----------


## nicksigalas

Καλη επυτυχια σε ολα τα παιδια και απο εμενα σας περιμενω ολους και την προηγουμενη μερα ολοι για φαγητο σε καποια ταβερνα φυσικα :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εννοείται,πως θα γίνει η απαραίτητη υδατανθράκωση !!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## -beba-

Mόνο φαγητό?
Κανα κρασάκι δεν παίζει? (Λευκό γιατί το κόκκινο αφήνει χρωστικές στα δόντια)
Εε.......να μην ξεχάσουμε  και το επιδόρπιο. Εγώ θα προτιμήσω παγωτάκι με γευση βανίλια.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βeba θα ερθεις στον αγωνα;Θα σε σουμε επιτελους;

----------


## gym

> Βeba θα ερθεις στον αγωνα;Θα σε σουμε επιτελους;


κ οχι μονο η βεβα.......!!!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα κατεβεις Αθηνα βρε θηριο;

----------


## KATERINI 144

τη μπεμπα θα της φερουμε μια παλετα κουραμπιεδες νεας καρβαλης, εσυ τζιμ τη θελεις?!

----------


## gym

> Θα κατεβεις Αθηνα βρε θηριο;


οh yes!!!!!!!μαζι και τα ψαλιδια μου βεβαιως βεβαιως!!!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> τη μπεμπα θα της φερουμε μια παλετα κουραμπιεδες νεας καρβαλης, εσυ τζιμ τη θελεις?!


θελω ενα κοτετσι...!!!!!!μονο αυτο!!!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## alextg

> Καλη επυτυχια σε ολα τα παιδια και απο εμενα σας περιμενω ολους και την προηγουμενη μερα ολοι για φαγητο σε καποια ταβερνα φυσικα


Οντως Νικο αυτο πρεπει να γινει την προηγουμενη, γιατι την ημερα των αγωνων δεν βλεπω να προλαβαινουμε (εκτος απο ενα μεσημεριανο γρηγορο  :01. Razz: )

----------


## nicksigalas

Ναι σιγουρα την προιγουμενη γιατι την ημερα του αγωνα δεν θα παρω αναπνοη απο το πρωι :08. Toast:

----------


## -beba-

> τη μπεμπα θα της φερουμε μια παλετα κουραμπιεδες νεας καρβαλης, εσυ τζιμ τη θελεις?!


Κουραμπιέδες  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Μην τα γράφετε έτσι απότομα αυτά..........................γιατί παθαίνω  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν είναι να μαζέψουμε παραγγελίες  σε κουραμπιέδες νεας καρβάλης , όσοι και όσες θέλετε να σας φερουμε ενα κέρασμα , επίσης αν σας αρέσει και σουτζούκ λουκούμ απο την ξάνθη παραδοσιακό :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## -beba-

Εγώ μόνο κουραμπιέδες Νέας Καρβάλης θέλω....αλλά όχι πολλούς για να γίνω σαν κουραμπιές......
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Stay on topic please !! :02. Welcome:

----------


## alextg

Αν και δεν μ'αρεσει να λεω μεγαλα λογια , χτες ειχα βγει με το Τασο και μπορω να πω οτι ο Τασος ειναι σε παρα πολυ κατασταση και βλεπω στους αγωνες αν πανε ολα καλα , να βγαζει ματια  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αν και δεν μ'αρεσει να λεω μεγαλα λογια , χτες ειχα βγει με το Τασο και μπορω να πω οτι ο Τασος ειναι σε παρα πολυ κατασταση και βλεπω στους αγωνες αν πανε ολα καλα , να βγαζει ματια



μπραβο στον τασο και γω πιστεύω θα βγεί πολύ καλός γιατι το θέλει πολύ και εχει τις προδιαγραφές  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINOULA

*Πάλι κανονίζετε χωρις εμένα;
Είσαστε γελασμένοι λοιπόν γιατί θα είμαι και εγώ εκει!!!!!*

----------


## RAMBO

μην ανυσηχησ κατερινουλα δεν γινεται χωρισ εσενα...

----------


## Tsounakis

Πολες συμετοχες στον πιο εγκυρο αγωνα στη χωρα μας ! πλησιαζοντας την ημερομηνια του αγωνα το ενδιαφερον γινεται ολο και πιο μεγαλο ! οπως καθε χρονο ο αγωνας θα εχει πολυ μεγαλη επιτυχια !
Οι αθλητες θα τα δωσουν ολα για την προκριση στο πανευρωπαικο που θα γινει στην Ρωσια στης 6 ιουνιου !

----------


## nicksigalas

Προεδρε μην ξεχνας οτι εχουμε και την μεγαλυτερη υποστηριξη απο το forum,πως λοιπον να μην ειναι ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους αγωνες πανελλαδικα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  καλη επυτυχια σε ολους τους αθλητες :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε για τα καλα σας λογια αλλα και για την ενημερωση που κανετε μεσω του φορουμ!
Φυσικα ανηπομωνουμε να ερθει η χαρμοσυνη μερα των αγωνων και φυσικα η ομαδα του bodybuilding.gr θα βρισκεται εκει να υποστηριξει τον αγωνα, τους αθλητες και το αθλημα! 
Το bodybuilding.gr επιφυλάσσει εκπληξεις  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι ακριβώς παιδια στην μεγάλη γιορτη της σωματικής διάπλασης θα είμαστε όλοι εκεί  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Tsounakis

> Προεδρε μην ξεχνας οτι εχουμε και την μεγαλυτερη υποστηριξη απο το forum,πως λοιπον να μην ειναι ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους αγωνες πανελλαδικα καλη επυτυχια σε ολους τους αθλητες


Ναι Νικο  μου...  ευχαριστουμε το  forum  για  την  υποστηριξη του  γενικα  στο  αθλημα αλλα και  στην  ομοσπονδια  μας !
Οι  αγωνες  της  WABBA   ειναι οι  μεγαλυτεροι  Πανελλαδικα  γιατι  τους διοργανονουν  ατομα  που αγαπανε  πραγματικα αυτο  το  αθλημα  !!! αυτο  το  βλεπουν  οι  αθλητες  και  ο  κοσμος  που  ασχολειται  με το  body building ! !!!Αυτος  ο  κοσμος  κανει  τους  αγωνες  μας  επιτυχημενους ..... και  για ολους  αυτους συνεχιζουμε  και  εμεις  ακουραστα !

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλα εννοείται ότι θα είμαστε εκει, θα εχουμε κερκίδα για αλλη μια φορα και το φόρουμ θα έχει και αγωνιστικη εκπροσώπηση από τον Τασο που θα αγωνιστει στην Body Fitness !!

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

εκει θα ειμαστε σαν θεατες σιγουρα παντως, παιζει κ κατι αλλο θα δουμε να ειμαστε καλα

----------


## Tsounakis

> εκει θα ειμαστε σαν θεατες σιγουρα παντως, παιζει κ κατι αλλο θα δουμε να ειμαστε καλα


Αθλητες σαν  τον  Αντωνοπουλο δεν επιτρεπεται  να  ειναι θεατες !!!!  αλλα πανω  στην  σκηνη  !!!

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

Να εισαι καλα προεδρε για τα καλα σου λογια,

----------


## alextg

> Καλα εννοείται ότι θα είμαστε εκει, θα εχουμε κερκίδα για αλλη μια φορα και το φόρουμ θα έχει και αγωνιστικη εκπροσώπηση από τον Τασο που θα αγωνιστει στην Body Fitness !!


Κωστα , για χαμηλη ΒΒ παει ο Τασος ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Είναι πιο πανω στα κιλα;Είναι κατι που υπολογιζε ή απλα έτσι του βγαινει στην προετοιμασία;

----------


## alextg

Απο την αρχη για εκει το πηγαινε ... τωρα ξεκιναει σιγα σιγα διαιτα και ειναι στα 92 κιλα περιπου ... αντε να πεσει στα 80 μετα τη διαιτα .... με το υψος που εχει για Body fitness πρεπει να παει 73-74 κιλα ... Και βασικα δεν θελει να παει τοσο χαμηλα σε βαρος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τα κιλα δεν παίζουν ρόλο καλά είναι να κατεβεί στα κιλα που απλα θα είναι καλός με το καλύτερο δυνατο φινίρισμα ο τασος , δεν είναι δηλαδή όπως στις πολεμικές τέχνες που προσπαθεί κάποιος να παίζει σε μια κατηγορία συγκεκριμένη , στο ββ σημασία έχει να πετύχουμε την καλύτερη δυνατη γράμμωση , χωρίς απώλεια μυικής μάζας και σε όποια κιλα καθαρίσουμε , ειδικα ο τασος που πρωτοεμφανίζετε και δεν ξέρει ακόμη τα αγωνιστικά του κιλά απο προηγούμενες συμμετοχές .

πολλες φορές ακόμη και ενα κιλό παραπάνω μπορεί να μας στοιχήσει και θέση καλλήτερη , γι αυτο και κοιτάμε πρώτα την καλύτερη δυνατη κατάσταση και όπου πάμε σε βάρος , αρκεί να μην έχουμε λίπος και νερά  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ +1000  :03. Bowdown: 

Μίλησε η εμπειρία απόλυτα σωστά... αυτές τις γραμμές του Ηλία πρέπει να τις διαβάζουν όλοι οι αθλητές που πάνε πρώτη φορά σε αγώνες, αλλά και αυτοί που επιμένουν να κατεβαίνουν αγράμμωτοι και να χάνουν θέσεις από μικρότερος αθλητές. 

Καλή δύναμη στον Τάσσο στην πρώτη του προετοιμασία και καλή επιτυχία .  :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Απο την αρχη για εκει το πηγαινε ... τωρα ξεκιναει σιγα σιγα διαιτα και ειναι στα 92 κιλα περιπου ... αντε να πεσει στα 80 μετα τη διαιτα .... με το υψος που εχει για Body fitness πρεπει να παει 73-74 κιλα ... Και βασικα δεν θελει να παει τοσο χαμηλα σε βαρος.


 Βαλτε καμια φωτο να δουμε πως ειναι τωρα! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Βαλτε καμια φωτο να δουμε πως ειναι τωρα!


ο άκης αν και καθιστός πολύ ορθά μίλησε , :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  ας βάλει καμια φωτο του ο τασος σε ενα τόπικ και να βλέπουμε την εξέληξη της καταστασής του και να πούμε και γνώμη , γιατι πιστεύω επειδή ο τασος είναι πειθαρχημένο και αποφασιστικό άτομο θα κάνει σοβαρή δουλεια και θα βγεί πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## savage

ποιος τασος???οχι ο μηνιδης ετσι??? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## alextg

Αν και δεν εχει ιντερνετ καθολου (και γι'αυτο δεν βλεπετε νεα του συχνα) θα του μεταβιβασω τις επιθυμιες σας  :01. Razz:

----------


## jemstone

Θα είμαστε πάλι όλη εκεί… και η αλήθεια είναι δεν είναι και πολύ μακριά τώρα πια 2 μήνες άντε καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητές ….

----------


## Tsounakis

Καλημερα  σε  ολους  !  σας  ενημερωνω  οτι   για  την  επαναφορα  των  κατηγοριων   αλλοδαπων  αθλητων .....  το  θεμα  θα  επανεξεταστει  απο την  ομοσπονδια  !  
Στο  πρωταθλημα wabba  30 - 5 - 10 οι  αλλοδαποι  αθλητες  θα συμετεχουν  οπως  πριν !

----------


## NASSER

> Καλημερα  σε  ολους  !  σας  ενημερωνω  οτι   για  την  επαναφορα  των  κατηγοριων   αλλοδαπων  αθλητων .....  το  θεμα  θα  επανεξεταστει  απο την  ομοσπονδια  !  
> Στο  πρωταθλημα wabba  30 - 5 - 10 οι  αλλοδαποι  αθλητες  θα συμετεχουν  οπως  πριν !


Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση!
Να υποθεσουμε πως για να μας ενημερωνετε, ηδη εχουμε ενδειξεις για συμμετοχη αθλητων αλλοδαπων? Αλλωστε και στο παρελθον ειχαμε παντα συμμετοχή αξιόλογων αλλοδαπών αθλητών!

----------


## Tassos

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την υποστηριξη θα προσπαθησω να κανω το καλυτερο που μπορω αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι 86 κιλα και  κατεβαινω... δε ξερω τη κατηγορια θα ειμαι τελικα στο αδειασμα θα φανει... εγω αυτο που θελω ειναι να βγω οσο γραμμωμενος γινεται και η κατηγορια δεν εχει σημασια. Εχω δωσει εμφαση σε ποδια και ελπιζω αυτο να μετρησει....σας ευχαριστω ολους για την υποστηριξη και θα προσπαθησω να βαλω μια φωτο συντομα :05. Weights:

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την υποστηριξη θα προσπαθησω να κανω το καλυτερο που μπορω αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι 86 κιλα και  κατεβαινω... δε ξερω τη κατηγορια θα ειμαι τελικα στο αδειασμα θα φανει... εγω αυτο που θελω ειναι να βγω οσο γραμμωμενος γινεται και η κατηγορια δεν εχει σημασια. Εχω δωσει εμφαση σε ποδια και ελπιζω αυτο να μετρησει....σας ευχαριστω ολους για την υποστηριξη και θα προσπαθησω να βαλω μια φωτο συντομα


Μπραβο Τασο καλη συνεχεια να εχεις. :03. Thumb up: 
Ο τροπος αντιμετωπισης της προετοιμασιας ειναι πολυ σωστος! Ειναι η πρωτη σου φοροα και θα πρεπει να κυνηγισεις την γραμμωση.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί μου, ο κ. Τάσσος Κολιγκιώνης μέλος του συμβουλίου της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ (πολλάκις πρωταθλητής Ελλάδος στο Bodybuilding), μου έθεσε το θέμα της "*κατηγορίας αλλοδαπών*" που ακούστηκε οτι θα γίνει ξανά φέτος στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ στις 30 Μαίου.

Ο Τάσσος λοιπόν μου μετέφερε την πλήρη υποστήριξή του στην κατηγορία αλλοδαπών καθώς ήταν και ο άνθρωπος που επανέφερε στο τραπέζι αυτη την πρόταση μετά από χρόνια που δεν εμφανιζόταν η κατηγορία. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του, μόλις πρόσφατα υπερψηφίστηκε η επαναφορά της στους αγώνες από το συμβούλιο της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ. 

Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Κολλιγκιώνη λοιπόν επιβάλεται η κατηγορία αλλοδαπών, καθώς δεν μπορεί, και δεν γίνεται πουθενά στο κόσμο να συμμετέχει σε εγχώριο πρωτάθλημα bodybuilding αλλοδαπός αθλητής, πόσο μάλλον να συμμετέχει στην ελληνική ομάδα, όχι για ρατσιστικούς λόγους, αλλά γιατί παίρνει τη θέση ενός Έλληνα αθλητή για τον οποίο η συμμετοχή σε αγώνες του εξωτερικού με τα ελληνικά χρώματα είναι πολύ σημαντική.

Ακόμη ο Τάσσος μου εξέφρασε τον προβληματισμό του σχετικά με το αμφίβολο της κατηγορίας και αν τελικά αποφασιστεί την τελευταία στιγμή ή όχι η επαναφορά της, καθώς και με ποιον τρόπο.

Θέτω το θέμα προς προβληματισμό και πιστεύω ότι πρέπει η WABBA να εξετάσει το θέμα και να μας ενημερώσει, καθώς απασχολεί άμεσα τους αθλητές που θα λάβουν μέρος στον αγώνα.

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλη επιτυχία σε ολους και ιδιαίτερα στο Τασο!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mantus3

> Μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί μου, ο κ. Τάσσος Κολιγκιώνης μέλος του συμβουλίου της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ (πολλάκις πρωταθλητής Ελλάδος στο Bodybuilding), μου έθεσε το θέμα της "*κατηγορίας αλλοδαπών*" που ακούστηκε οτι θα γίνει ξανά φέτος στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ στις 30 Μαίου.
> 
> Ο Τάσσος λοιπόν μου μετέφερε την πλήρη υποστήριξή του στην κατηγορία αλλοδαπών καθώς ήταν και ο άνθρωπος που επανέφερε στο τραπέζι αυτη την πρόταση μετά από χρόνια που δεν εμφανιζόταν η κατηγορία. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του, μόλις πρόσφατα υπερψηφίστηκε η επαναφορά της στους αγώνες από το συμβούλιο της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Κολλιγκιώνη λοιπόν επιβάλεται η κατηγορία αλλοδαπών, καθώς δεν μπορεί, και δεν γίνεται πουθενά στο κόσμο να συμμετέχει σε εγχώριο πρωτάθλημα bodybuilding αλλοδαπός αθλητής, πόσο μάλλον να συμμετέχει στην ελληνική ομάδα, όχι για ρατσιστικούς λόγους, αλλά γιατί παίρνει τη θέση ενός Έλληνα αθλητή για τον οποίο η συμμετοχή σε αγώνες του εξωτερικού με τα ελληνικά χρώματα είναι πολύ σημαντική.
> 
> Ακόμη ο Τάσσος μου εξέφρασε τον προβληματισμό του σχετικά με το αμφίβολο της κατηγορίας και αν τελικά αποφασιστεί την τελευταία στιγμή ή όχι η επαναφορά της, καθώς και με ποιον τρόπο.
> 
> Θέτω το θέμα προς προβληματισμό και πιστεύω ότι πρέπει η WABBA να εξετάσει το θέμα και να μας ενημερώσει, καθώς απασχολεί άμεσα τους αθλητές που θα λάβουν μέρος στον αγώνα.
> ...


πολυ σωστη αποφαση. αλλα μηπως θα ηταν καλητερα να μην υπηρχε η κατηγορια αλλα οι αλοδαποι να μην εχουν το δικαιομα να εκπροσοπουν την χωρα μας στο εξωτερικο?

----------


## Tsounakis

ΓΕΙΑ  ΣΑΣ  ΠΑΙΔΙΑ  ..  ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ  ΑΝΕΣΤΗ  .........                                                         ΤΟ  ΘΕΜΑ  ΤΗΣ  ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ  ΑΛΛΟΔΑΠΩΝ  ΘΑ  ΕΠΑΝΕΞΕΤΑΣΤΕΙ !
ΚΑΙ  ΑΦΟΥ  ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ  ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ  ...  ΘΑ  ΚΑΛΕΣΤΟΥΝ  ΝΑ  ΨΗΦΙΣΟΥΝ  ΣΤΟΝ  ΑΓΩΝΑ  .
ΑΥΤΟ  ΘΑ  ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΕΙ  ΝΑ  ΠΑΡΕΙ  Η  ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ  ΜΙΑ  ΔΙΚΑΙΗ  ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ !

----------


## NASSER

> ΓΕΙΑ  ΣΑΣ  ΠΑΙΔΙΑ  ..  ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ  ΑΝΕΣΤΗ  .........                                                         ΤΟ  ΘΕΜΑ  ΤΗΣ  ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ  ΑΛΛΟΔΑΠΩΝ  ΘΑ  ΕΠΑΝΕΞΕΤΑΣΤΕΙ !
> ΚΑΙ  ΑΦΟΥ  ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ  ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ  ...  ΘΑ  ΚΑΛΕΣΤΟΥΝ  ΝΑ  ΨΗΦΙΣΟΥΝ  ΣΤΟΝ  ΑΓΩΝΑ  .
> ΑΥΤΟ  ΘΑ  ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΕΙ  ΝΑ  ΠΑΡΕΙ  Η  ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ  ΜΙΑ  ΔΙΚΑΙΗ  ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ !


Χρονια πολλα και Χριστος Ανεστη κ. Τσουνακη.
Η αποφαση να καλεστουν οι αθλητες να ψηφισουν ειναι πολυ δικαιη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mariotatos

ena thlefono mporeite na m peite epeidi xreiazomai kati plirofories gia tous agwnes pou tha ginoun ston novotel 30 maiou....

----------


## Polyneikos

Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτήρες μονο γιατί είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ....Πληροφορίες μπορείς να παρεις από τα εξης τηλεφωνα :
6937 437187 Τσουνακης Νίκος (Προεδρος Wabba)
2284025150

----------


## veteran29

μενω πανω απο το novotel  ειναι ιεροσυλια να μην ερθω....κ βεβαια να μη σας δω απο κοντα

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραίος !!Θα είμαστε όλοι εκει και ως γνωστον κανουμε και πολύ δυνατες κερκίδες,τσεκαρε τα τόπικς των αγωνων που υπάρχουν σε αυτη την ενότητα αλλα και καποια στα οφτόπικ :

*Αθήνα 14 ιουνιου 2009 Bodybuilding.gr φωτος κ.α.* 

*Αθήνα 17/10/2009 - Bodybuilding.gr φωτος και παραλειπόμενα* 

*ΑΘΗΝΑ 28/29.11.2009 Bodybuilding.gr Φωτος κ.α!!!!!* 

Και φυσικα το φόρουμ θα είναι χορηγός του αγωνα αλλα και με εκπλήξεις όπως σας εχουμε συνηθίσει (και τρελλές μασες μετά τον αγωνα !! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )
Τουλαχιστον όσοι μενουμε Αθηνα θα είμαστε αδικαιολογητοι αν δεν είμαστε εκει !!

----------


## mariotatos

ευχαριστω πολυυ για τα τηλεφωναααα....σορρυ για τους χαρακτηρες... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπό καποια ατομα που εχω μιλησει προετοιμαζονται για τον αγωνα πολλοι και καλοί αθλητες,μαλιστα καποιοι θα είναι και αθλητες-εκπληξη μιας και εχουν να κατεβουν χρόνια,προβλέπω ότι θα γίνει χαμος στο Novotel....

----------


## NASSER

> Aπό καποια ατομα που εχω μιλησει προετοιμαζονται για τον αγωνα πολλοι και καλοί αθλητες,μαλιστα καποιοι θα είναι και αθλητες-εκπληξη μιας και εχουν να κατεβουν χρόνια,προβλέπω ότι θα γίνει χαμος στο Novotel....


Aυτα είναι ευχάριστα νέα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επίσημη αφίσσα του αγωνα σε πρώτη προβολή !!!

*Ελενα Καββα,Σεβαστος Γεροβασίλης και Κωσταντίνα Κασκάνη*






Το φόρουμ όπως βλεπετε είναι για αλλη μια φορα μεσα στους χορηγους του αγωνα,είναι το ελαχιστο που θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε για έναν τόσο ιστορικο αγωνα,του οποιου νικητες έχουν υπάρξει τα μεγαλύτερα ονοματα του Ελληνικου bbing..Θα είμαστε όλοι εκει !!

----------


## veteran29

ναιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
σουπερ :bodybuilding.gr:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία αφίσσα!

Καιρό είχαμε να δούμε γυναίκες και μάλιστα 2 σε αφίσσα του Mr Hellas.  :03. Thumb up: 

Δε χρειάζεται να πούμε οτι θα γίνει Guest posing από Έλενα Καββά και Κων/να Κασκάνη, φαίνεται από την αφίσσα. Και μάλιστα αναμένονται εντυπωσιακότερες από ποτέ...  :01. Wink:  όσοι το χάσετε, θα χάσετε...  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Tsounakis

> Ωραία αφίσσα!
> 
> Καιρό είχαμε να δούμε γυναίκες και μάλιστα 2 σε αφίσσα του Mr Hellas. 
> 
> Δε χρειάζεται να πούμε οτι θα γίνει Guest posing από Έλενα Καββά και Κων/να Κασκάνη, φαίνεται από την αφίσσα. Και μάλιστα αναμένονται εντυπωσιακότερες από ποτέ...  όσοι το χάσετε, θα χάσετε... 
> 
> ΜΒ


Αυτα  τα  δυο κοριτσια  αξιζει  να  ειναι  στην  αφισα του πανελλαδικου !

----------


## Bulky

Θα είμαστε εκει !! :05. Biceps:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Αυτα τα δυο κοριτσια αξιζει να ειναι στην αφισα του πανελλαδικου !


 
Κ συ αξίζεις πολλά πρόεδρε !!! :02. Love:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eπίσης να αναφερω και ενα τρίτο guest στον αγωνα απ΄οτι έμαθα ,την γνωστη σε όλους μας Αννυ Γιόκαλα.

Από ότι ακουστηκε θα φερει και το σφυρί της μαζι !! :02. Smash:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πολλοι και καλοι αθλητες ετοιμαζονται και για αυτον τον αγωνα....*

*Πληροφορίες λενε για την συμμετοχη του παλιου πρωταθλητη Γιωργου Παπαδακη από την Κρητη...*




*Δεδομενη είναι η συμμετοχη του Μαρεκ Κοτυλακ ο οποίος κέρδισε τον Γενικο Τίτλο του ΜΡ Αιγαίο !!*




*Επίσης εχει ακουστεί ότι θα παίξει και ο Νικ Αντονυ σε αυτον τον αγωνα,οπότε αναμενονται κατηγορίες σφαγεία !!*

----------


## NASSER

> *Πολλοι και καλοι αθλητες ετοιμαζονται και για αυτον τον αγωνα....*
> 
> *Πληροφορίες λενε για την συμμετοχη του παλιου πρωταθλητη Γιωργου Παπαδακη από την Κρητη...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Δεδομενη είναι η συμμετοχη του Μαρεκ Κοτυλακ ο οποίος κέρδισε τον Γενικο Τίτλο του ΜΡ Αιγαίο !!*
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση Κωστα! Πιστευω παρουσιασες τα φαβορι της  καθε κατηγοριας και αναμένουμε να δουμε τις εξελίξεις απο κοντα.
Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους συμμετέχοντες του αγωνα!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια που ειχα με τον φιλο μου Λευτερη Σιδηροπουλο μου ανακοινωσε την συμμετοχη του :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

o Σιδηρόπουλος ε;Φανταστικο καλουπι αυτος ο αθλητης,περυσι που τον είδα μου αρεσε πολυ,υπενθυμιζω είχε καρδισει την μεσαια κατηγορία και είχε βγει 2ος στον Γενικο πισω από τον Αντωνη Κονδύλη..
Παλι χαμος θα γίνει ,γουσταρω!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ANGEL81

> Ευχαριστουμε για τα καλα σας λογια αλλα και για την ενημερωση που κανετε μεσω του φορουμ!
> Φυσικα ανηπομωνουμε να ερθει η χαρμοσυνη μερα των αγωνων και φυσικα η ομαδα του bodybuilding.gr θα βρισκεται εκει να υποστηριξει τον αγωνα, τους αθλητες και το αθλημα! 
> Το bodybuilding.gr επιφυλάσσει εκπληξεις


_καλη επιτυχια σε ολα τα παιδια στο Πρωτάθλημα WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ 30 Μαϊου 2010!!!!αντε να σαρωσουμε κ φετος κ καθε χρονο κ καλυτερα!!!!!_

----------


## hulkman

παιδια για την εισοδο ξερει κανεις ποσο κοστιζει?

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> παιδια για την εισοδο ξερει κανεις ποσο κοστιζει?


 
Oπως πάντα!!Εχουμε 10 ε στους προκριματικούς κ 15 στους τελικούς!

----------


## hulkman

σε ευχαριστω πολυ κωστανιτνα!την εισοδο την πληρωνουμε επιτοπου ε??

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ κωστανιτνα!την εισοδο την πληρωνουμε επιτοπου ε??


εισαι για δεσιμο ρε hulkman  χαχαχαχα.

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ κωστανιτνα!την εισοδο την πληρωνουμε επιτοπου ε??


Θα με τρελάνεις????????????Ε καντο με δόσεις!!!!χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## hulkman

χαχαχαχαχ...το ειπα αυτο γιατι εχω ακουσει περι εισητηριων και δεν ηθελα να μου συμβει κατι αποοπτο!

----------


## hulkman

ξερει κανεις λεωφορειο απο κορυδαλλο-νικαια η μετρο απο αιγαλαιο προς το hotel?θα με βοηθησει πολυ αν μου πειτε κατι γιατι δεν εχω μεσο μεταφορας

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτος είναι ο χαρτης,η Μιχαηλ Βοδα είναι μεταξυ Λιοσιων και Αχαρνων,αρα πολυ κεντρικα...Από κατω είναι ο Σταθμος Λαρισης,όπου εκει εχει σταση μετρο αλλα και από πανω είναι η Πλ. Βικτωριας όπου είναι σταθμος τρενου.

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Αυτος είναι ο χαρτης,η Μιχαηλ Βοδα είναι μεταξυ Λιοσιων και Αχαρνων,αρα πολυ κεντρικα...Από κατω είναι ο Σταθμος Λαρισης,όπου εκει εχει σταση μετρο αλλα και από πανω είναι η Πλ. Βικτωριας όπου είναι σταθμος τρενου.


Tι αλλο θα δω !!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ειδες;;Σε λίγο θα βαλουμε και GPS !! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Ειδες;;Σε λίγο θα βαλουμε και GPS !!


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## dhmhtrhs

παιδια να κανω μια ερωτηση επειδη ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα ερθω σε τετοιο αγωνα?δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο η συμμετοχη μας στα προκριματικα για να δουμε και τα τελικα.εννοω οτι μπορουμε να ερθουμε μονο για τα τελικα ε??ευχαριστω!!

----------


## jGod

αν δεν δεις και τα δυο πεφτει ξυλο απο τον πορτιερη  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

> παιδια να κανω μια ερωτηση επειδη ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα ερθω σε τετοιο αγωνα?δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο η συμμετοχη μας στα προκριματικα για να δουμε και τα τελικα.εννοω οτι μπορουμε να ερθουμε μονο για τα τελικα ε??ευχαριστω!!


Εννοείται ότι μπορεις να ερθεις κατευθειαν στα τελικα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> Εννοείται ότι μπορεις να ερθεις κατευθειαν στα τελικα...


ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση!!

----------


## Tsounakis

Ο  μεγαλυτερος αγωνας  σωματικης διαπλασης  στην  χωρα  μας  πλησιαζει  !

Μεγαλα ονοματα  αθλητων  εχουν  δηλωσει  συμετοχη και  το  επιπεδο  θα  ειναι  καλυτερο  απο  καθε  αλλη  χρονια ! 

θα  παρακαλουσα ολους  οσους  θα  λαβουν  μερος  στον  αγωνα  να  ειναι  στο  novotel  το  αργοτερο  9.00 πρωι για  την  καταταξη  τουσ  στης  κατηγοριες !

οι  αλλοδαποι  θα  λαβουν  μερος  κανονικα  στης  κατηγοριες !  δεν  θα  υπαρχει  κατηγορια  αλλοδαπων ! 

θα  σας  δω  με  χαρα  ολους  εκει !

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικο καλημερα. Όντως ο μεγαλος αρχίζει.
Πολλοι κ καλοι αθλητες θα συμμετεχουν στον αγωνα της Αθηνας,θα μπορουσα να πω πολλα ονοματα αλλα καποιοι αθλητες δεν το θελουν,θελουν να κανουν την έκπληξη!

----------


## Polyneikos

Eνα μικρό ποτ πουρι του περσινου αγωνα :

*Μεσαια Κατηγορία*

[YOUTUBE="uTcqWfQa_Dc"]uTcqWfQa_Dc[/YOUTUBE]

*Overall* 

[YOUTUBE="iyWfQzyyBcY"]iyWfQzyyBcY[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Tsounakis

> Νικο καλημερα. Όντως ο μεγαλος αρχίζει.
> Πολλοι κ καλοι αθλητες θα συμμετεχουν στον αγωνα της Αθηνας,θα μπορουσα να πω πολλα ονοματα αλλα καποιοι αθλητες δεν το θελουν,θελουν να κανουν την έκπληξη!


Γεια σου  Κωστα ....    ναι ετσι  ειναι  ...  αλλα σε  εμενα το  λενε !! υπαρχει  παντα  η  αγωνια  του  αποτελεσματος  !  αυτη  ειναι  και  η  ομορφια  στο  αθλημα  μας  !
ενας  αθλητης  μου  καποτε  ηθελε  στην  κατηγορια  του  να  κατεβουν  ολοι  !  ετσι  μου  λεει  θα  εχει  αξια  οτι  θεσει  και  να  παρω  !  
ευτυχως  ειπαρχουν  και  αυτοι  !!

----------


## Muscleboss

Αναμένουμε με αγωνία το Mr Hellas που θα ειναι ο επίλογος των φετινών ελληνικών πρωταθλημάτων. Προβλέπεται μεγάλη γιορτή, ενδεχομένως μεγαλύτερη και από πέρυσι και αυτό είναι η επιτυχία.  :08. Toast: 

Το bodybuilding.gr θα δώσει βροντερό παρών. Θα είμαστε όλοι εκεί να παρακολουθήσουμε τον αγώνα και να γνωριστούμε με νέα μέλη του φόρουμ. Τα λέμε εκεί.

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλη επιτυχια στον αγωνα η οποια παντος θεωρείτε δεδομενη.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όλοι θα είμαστε εκεί όπως κάθε φορα και το αποτέλεσμα όπως πάντα μας ανταμοιβει  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> όλοι θα είμαστε εκεί όπως κάθε φορα και το αποτέλεσμα όπως πάντα μας ανταμοιβει


Tρελό αγόρι πάτερ!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Δανείζομαι καποιες φρασεις από το τοπικ του *Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα* για να ενημερωσω και το τόπικ του αγωνα της Κυριακης της Wabba :




> Ο Ανδρεας Ζαπατίνας πεθανε στην ηλικια των 56 ετων,αν θυμαμαι καλα το 1999. Μαλιστα τον πρωτο καιρο δίνοταν στον νικητη του αγωνα το βραβείο "Ανδρεα Ζαπατινα",μετα μαλλον ατόνησε...





> Nαι Κωστα το βραβειο το διναμε καθε χρονο σε παραγοντα !! αθλητη - χωρηγο - προπονητη - η σε καποιον που προσφερει στο αθλημα μας ! αυτο το βραβειο θα δοθει παλι στον αγωνα wabba mr. hellas στις 30 Μαιου 2010 στο novotel ! ο παραληπτης εχει αποφασιστει !





> Στο πρωταθλημα wabba 30 - 5 - 10 στο novotel την τιμητικη πλακετα Ανδρεα Ζαπατινα θα παραδωσει στο τιμωμενο προσωπο ο γιος του αειμνηστου ! Δημητρης Ζαπατινας !


Νομίζω ότι αυτη η στιγμη θα είναι από τις περισσότερο σημαντικες του αγωνα...
Υπενθυμιζω ότι ο Ανδρεας Ζαπατινας είναι ο ανθρωπος που εφερε το bbing στην Ελλαδα τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 1960.*RESPECT!!!* :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Oι κατηγορίες του αγωνα: (κατι που ενδιαφερει θεατες αλλα και αθλητες που θα συμμετασχουν)*


*1)**Κατηγορία Juniors:* Kατω των 25 ετων,δηλαδη μεχρι 24 ετων,11 μηνων και 30 ημερων.

*2) Fitness Ανδρων >* Υψος Και Βαρος Δηλαδη Αθλητης Με Υψος 1.80 Πρεπει Το Βαρος Του Να Ειναι Μεχρι 80 Kg *(Προσοχη: Ποζαρισμα Fitness )*

*3)Body Fitness Ανδρων >* Το Βαρος Του Μπορει Να Ειναι Μεχρι 5% Πανω Απο Το Υψος Του Δηλαδη Αθλητης Με Υψος 1.80 Μπορει Να Ειναι Το Βαρος Του Μεχρι 84 Kg* (Ποζαρισμα Body Building )*

*4)Fitness Γυναικων >* Φυσικη Κατασταση, Μυικοτητα, Παρουσιαση, Συμμετρια 


*5)Shape Γυναικων >* Φυσικη Κατασταση, Μυικο Τονο, Παρουσιαση, Συμμετρια

*6)Masters >* Απο 40-49 Ετων 

*7)Super Masters >* Ανω των 50

*8 )Μen Body >*Μεχρι 1.68 Υψος (Χαμηλη ) 

*9)Μen Body >* Μεχρι 1.78 Υψος ( Μεσαια )

*10) Men Body >* Απο 1,78 Και Πανω (Ψηλή)

----------


## savage

Ρε Κωστα ποια η διαφορα αναμεσα στο ποζαρισμα bb και στο ποζαρισμα fitness???
Σορι κι ολας,ξερω οτι ισως ειναι χαζη η ερωτηση αλλα στ'αληθεια δεν ξερω... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Λοιπόν,καλή ερωτηση,καθολου χαζη Νικο γιατι αυτα τα αγνοουν ατομα που κατεβαινουν πρωτη φορα σε αυτη την ομοσπονδία:
Κατ΄αρχην στην fitness κατηγορία ,αλλα μόνο στην Wabba κι αυτο γιατι  τον εχουν ως διεθνη κανονισμο,απαγορευεται η Most Muscular.
Επίσης σε διαφορες πόζες όπως διπλη δικεφαλων ή τρικεφαλα απαγορευεται να σφιγγεις γροθιες,απλα τεντωνεις τα δακτυλα.
Επίσης διεθνης κανονισμος αλλα αυτο ισχυει μονο στα Παγκόσμια ή Ευρωπαικα είνια οι fitnessαδες να φορανε κοντο ελαστικο σορτς και όχι μαγιο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Να προσθέσω ότι κανονικά βαθμολογείται και το ποζάρισμα στο fitness της WABBA στο εξωτερικό... για αυτό και στους ελληνικούς αγώνες λαμβάνεται υπόψην από όσο γνωρίζω. + οτι νομίζω στους διεθνείς αγώνες οι αθλητές ποζάρουν με κοντό σορτσάκι. ο Άκης Βουλγαρέλης θα ξέρει να μας πεί σίγουρα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ρε Κωστα ποια η διαφορα αναμεσα στο ποζαρισμα bb και στο ποζαρισμα fitness???
> Σορι κι ολας,ξερω οτι ισως ειναι χαζη η ερωτηση αλλα στ'αληθεια δεν ξερω...


 



> Λοιπόν,καλή ερωτηση,καθολου χαζη Νικο γιατι αυτα τα αγνοουν ατομα που κατεβαινουν πρωτη φορα σε αυτη την ομοσπονδία:
> Κατ΄αρχην στην fitness κατηγορία ,αλλα μόνο στην Wabba κι αυτο γιατι τον εχουν ως διεθνη κανονισμο,απαγορευεται η Most Muscular.
> *Επίσης σε διαφορες πόζες όπως διπλη δικεφαλων ή τρικεφαλα απαγορευεται να σφιγγεις γροθιες,απλα τεντωνεις τα δακτυλα.*
> Επίσης διεθνης κανονισμος αλλα αυτο ισχυει μονο στα Παγκόσμια ή Ευρωπαικα είνια οι fitnessαδες να φορανε κοντο ελαστικο σορτς και όχι μαγιο.


 
Σου βαζω 2 φωτο χαρακτηριστικες....όσοι σφιγγουν γροθιες δεν ποζαρουν σωστα!

----------


## savage

Kωστα και Πανο ευχαριστω για τις διευκρινισεις. Ισως αποβουν χρησιμες και για το μελλον καποια στιγμη,χεχε... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

ρε παιδια δηλ στο φιτνεσ μεθαυριο ετσι πρεπει να ποζαρω; :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

Iσχυει μονο στην Wabba Γιαννη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ρε παιδια δηλ στο φιτνεσ μεθαυριο ετσι πρεπει να ποζαρω;


lol  :01. Mr. Green: 

καλή επιτυχία σε όλους όσους θα πάρουν μερος στον αγώνα.  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ρε παιδια δηλ στο φιτνεσ μεθαυριο ετσι πρεπει να ποζαρω;



αυτο δεν ισχύει στην ναββα και wff γιάννη μήν αγχώνεσαι  :08. Toast:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Να προσθέσω ότι κανονικά βαθμολογείται και το ποζάρισμα στο fitness της WABBA στο εξωτερικό... για αυτό και στους ελληνικούς αγώνες λαμβάνεται υπόψην από όσο γνωρίζω. + οτι νομίζω στους διεθνείς αγώνες οι αθλητές ποζάρουν με κοντό σορτσάκι. ο Άκης Βουλγαρέλης θα ξέρει να μας πεί σίγουρα.
> 
> ΜΒ


Οπως τα λες ειναι MUSCLEBOSS!και μαλιστα στα παγκοσμια και πανευρωπαικα πρωταθληματα το 60 τοις εκατο βαθμολογειτε στο ποζαρισμα και το 40 στην σωματικη διαπλαση :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nα ευχηθουμε καλη επιτυχια στο μελος του φόρουμ Tασο  (Tassos), ο οποίος θα συμμετεχει στον αγωνα της Κυριακης .Τασο go for it !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Nα ευχηθουμε καλη επιτυχια στο μελος του φόρουμ Tασο  (Tassos), ο οποίος θα συμμετεχει στον αγωνα της Κυριακης .Τασο go for it !!


ετσι!! Τάσο καλη επιτυχία φιλε, σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Tassos

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια η αληθεια ειναι πως κοντεψα να μη κατεβω λογω σοβαρης περιπετειασ που ειχα με την υγεια μου. την προηγουμενη πεμπτη δε προλαβα να μαγειρεψω στο σπιτι και παραγγειλα απο ενα ψητοπωλειο με αποτελεσμα ασχημη δηλητηριαση που κρατησε 4 μερες. Ευτηχως μπορεσα και συμαζευτηκα και βαδιζω αισιως για τον αγωνα, θα σας δω ολους εκει!!!

----------


## ioannis1

αντε τασσο γερα εμαθα εισαι σε φοβερη φορμα μη μασας δυνατααααααα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια η αληθεια ειναι πως κοντεψα να μη κατεβω λογω σοβαρης περιπετειασ που ειχα με την υγεια μου. την προηγουμενη πεμπτη δε προλαβα να μαγειρεψω στο σπιτι και παραγγειλα απο ενα ψητοπωλειο με αποτελεσμα ασχημη δηλητηριαση που κρατησε 4 μερες. Ευτηχως μπορεσα και συμαζευτηκα και βαδιζω αισιως για τον αγωνα, θα σας δω ολους εκει!!!


Tασο ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.  :08. Toast:

----------


## crow

Ο Τασος ειναι  σε εκπληκτικη φορμα!!!!
  ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Geo84

Θα είμαι και γω αύριο εκεί. Πιστεύω να γνωριστούμε με τα περισσότερα μέλη του φόρουμ.  :01. Wink:

----------


## chrisberg

> *Πολλοι και καλοι αθλητες ετοιμαζονται και για αυτον τον αγωνα....*
> 
> *Πληροφορίες λενε για την συμμετοχη του παλιου πρωταθλητη Γιωργου Παπαδακη από την Κρητη...*
> 
> 
>  !


O "παιδαράς" - προπονητής δίπλα του ξέρεις ποιό είναι έτσι Πολύνικε???

Χα Χα Χα!!!

----------


## NASSER

> O "παιδαράς" - προπονητής δίπλα του ξέρεις ποιό είναι έτσι Πολύνικε???
> 
> Χα Χα Χα!!!


chrisberg θα παρευρεθεις αυριο στο Νοβοτελ?
Θα αγωνιστουν δικοι σου αθλητες?

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> O "παιδαράς" - προπονητής δίπλα του ξέρεις ποιό είναι έτσι Πολύνικε???
> 
> Χα Χα Χα!!!


Aμέσως σε αναγνώρισα !!!Δεν αλλαξες προπονητή απλά τώρα είσαι ποιο αρενωπός!!!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θα είμαι και γω αύριο εκεί. Πιστεύω να γνωριστούμε με τα περισσότερα μέλη του φόρουμ.


See you there!!

----------


## Dillet

Μαντέψτε ποιος είναι ;  :02. Shock:

----------


## RAMBO

MR KOMMATIAS................................. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Που εισαι ρω βρωμόγατο εσυ;Αυριο πρωι Novotel ετσι; :05. Biceps:

----------


## Dillet

> Που εισαι ρω βρωμόγατο εσυ;Αυριο πρωι Novotel ετσι;



Α ρε παλιόπαιδα τον βρήκατε αμέσως
Το πρωί θα είναι εκεί κάτι ετοιμάζει και ειναι κομματια ……  :02. Shock: 
 :01. ROFL:

----------


## Dillet

> MR KOMMATIAS.................................


Καλά εσύ που βρήκες το  pc στο στρατό 
κουφαθηκα τωρα

----------


## Polyneikos

Ειδες προοδο τα στρατα Θωμα;Αυριο θα ειμαστε εκει,όσο για τον Ακη κατι ξερω αλλα δεν μιλαω.Εκπληξη!

----------


## savage

Oλοι Νοβοτελ αυριο!!!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Μαντέψτε ποιος είναι ;


Καλά αυριο θα τα ακουσεις!!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: Μου λες στο τηλ. ""ε δεν ειμαι κ πολυ καλός"" θα μας τρελάνεις αγόρι μου??????????? Δεν σε εχω ξανά δει ετσι  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: Απιστευτος!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλημερα!! Παμε Νοβοτελ!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## nikosalexiou

oi protes fotos apo tous prokrimatikous ...  http://ctntelevision.com/wabba1/index.htm      (epikoinonia : facebook : nikos alexiou)

----------


## giannis64

δεν ανοιγει το λινγκ!!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> oi protes fotos apo tous prokrimatikous ...  http://ctntelevision.com/wabba1/index.htm      (epikoinonia : facebook : nikos alexiou)





> δεν ανοιγει το λινγκ!!!


Γιάννη σε εμένα ανοίγει κανονικά.

nikosalexiou θα σε παρακαλούσα να γράφεις ελληνικά στο φόρουμ αυτό.

----------


## giannis64

οκ ανοιξε!!!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

βλεπω πολλες συμετοχες και εδω. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## mina

Ειχε γυναικιες συμμετοχες? Ξερει κανεις να μας πει??

----------


## KATERINI 144

απο το φορουμ μας κατεβαίνει η Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη, σύντομα θα έχουμε νεα αναλυτικά, ειναι πολλα παιδια απο το φορουμ στον αγώνα, περιμένουμε με αγωνια!!

----------


## mina

Ειχα την εντυπωση πως η Κατερινα Κασκανη θα κανε guest posing, αν κανω λαθος..Καλη Επιτυχια στην Κατερινα λοιπον.. περιμενουμε ολα τα νεα απ τον αγωνα!!

----------


## mina

Κωνσταντινα συγγνωμη λαθος μου.. Διορθωνω.

----------


## KATERINI 144

η Κωσταντινα εκανε guest στον αγωνα μρ αιγαιο στις 16/5, στον σημερινό παιζει κανονικα Μινα.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> oi protes fotos apo tous prokrimatikous ...  http://ctntelevision.com/wabba1/index.htm      (epikoinonia : facebook : nikos alexiou)


nikosalexiou ευχαριστούμε για τις πολύ ωραιες φωτογραφίες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mina

A ok ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## KATERINI 144

μολις με πληροφορισε ο κωστας (Polyneikos)

ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ Σιδηρόπουλος ο οποιος επαιξε στη μεσαια κατηγορια
νικητης χαμηλης κατηγοριας Πολυκανδριτης
νικητης ψηλης κατηγοριας Κοτυλακ

σε λιγο θα εχουμε αναλυτικά τα αποτελεσμα και φυσικα πλήρη καλυψη του αγωνα με φωτογραφιες και βιντεο.

----------


## Dillet

> η Κωσταντινα εκανε guest στον αγωνα μρ αιγαιο στις 16/5, στον σημερινό παιζει κανονικα Μινα.


η Κωσταντινα εκανε guest και σε αυτον τον αγωνα
οπως και ο Ακης ο Βουλγαρελης  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

την κατανοηση σας αν κανω λαθος, Dillet ήσουν στον αγωνα?

----------


## Dillet

> την κατανοηση σας αν κανω λαθος, Dillet ήσουν στον αγωνα?


ημουνα βαζω και μια φωτο της Κωνσταντινας ..............
τα λογια ειναι περιτα  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ημουνα βαζω και μια φωτο της Κωνσταντινας  ..............
> τα λογια ειναι περιτα




ωραία η κοτσίδα, φωτο απο καμία αλλη γωνια την  έχουμε?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολύ μας το παιδεύεις ρε ντιλετ.....   :01. Mr. Green: 

για τον τασο ξέρουμε τη θεση πηρε? ( Tassos )

----------


## Dillet

Σας βαζω και την απονομη του τελικου εχω και αλλες φωτο θα τις ανεβασω αυριο

----------


## NASSER

Μπραβο σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες και στους νικητες!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Συγχαρητηρια και στον Ακη Βουλγαρελη και στην Κωνσταντινα μας (Κασκανη) για το guest!!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Μαρία

> Μπραβο σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες και στους νικητες!!!
> Συγχαρητηρια και στον Ακη Βουλγαρελη και στην Κωνσταντινα μας (Κασκανη) για το guest!!!



Πολλα μπράβο!!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alextg

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους οσους παιξαν και φυσικα στον Τασαρο μας , που πειρε την 4η θεση στην κατηγορια Body fitness στην οποια κατεβηκε.
Επιπλεον θα ηθελα να πω οτι και ο savage αγωνιστικε αλλα και η θεα Annie η οποια κερδισε και την κατηγορια figure  :03. Bowdown: 
Ο Κωστας εχεις φοτος πολλες (οπως και videos) και περιμενουμε συντομα να ανεβασει ...

----------


## nikosalexiou

ευχαριστω πολυ .. συντομα και το δευτερο μερος με τα υπολοιπα παιδια που συμμετειχαν , απο τις τρεις κατηγοριες , χαμηλη , μεσαια , ψηλη , ανδρων ..

----------


## Dillet

Βάζω και ένα βιντεακι με το guest του mr kommatia :02. Shock: 

[YOUTUBE="fg"]TUpNenMYJEk[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους οσους παιξαν και φυσικα στον Τασαρο μας , που πειρε την 4η θεση στην κατηγορια Body fitness στην οποια κατεβηκε.
> Επιπλεον θα ηθελα να πω οτι και ο savage αγωνιστικε αλλα και η θεα Annie η οποια κερδισε και την κατηγορια figure 
> Ο Κωστας εχεις φοτος πολλες (οπως και videos) και περιμενουμε συντομα να ανεβασει ...


συγχαρητήρια σε ολους, ο αλήτης ο savage μας το κρατουσε για έκπληξη?! 

71 συμμετοχές ειχε ο αγωνας, εκτος απο κασκανη-βουλγαρελη, γκεστ εκανε  και ο καγκελαρης, περιμένουμε τον κωστα για το υλικο.

----------


## Dillet

ανεβαζω φωτο της θεας.............






















και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα
 :01. ROFL:

----------


## ioannis1

o σιωτης τι εκανε παδια;κωνσταντινα συγχαρητηρια αψογηηηη :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια καλημερα σας,ειμαστε ακομα στην κουραση και στην μεθη ενος πολυ καλου χθεσινου αγωνα,η Wabba για αλλη μια φορα τιμησε την παραδοση της και διοργανωσε εναν αγωνα ανταξιο της ιστορίας της.
Οι αθλητες πολλοι,όπως προαναφερθηκε 71,το επίπεδο καταπληκτικο,πολλοι και καλοι αθλητες συμμετείχαν με στόχο την διακριση και την νίκη.
Είναι από τις φορες που κανεις δεν θελει να κατσει στην κριτικη επιτροπη,το εργο είναι πολυ δύσκολο των εμπειρων κριτων,αρκει να πουμε τα ονοματα τους,Μπαλασας,Κεφαλιανος,Μπουζιανας,Πεφανης,Σιγαλας,Καπετανακης,Τσουνακης,
καταλαβαίνετε ότι μονο τυχαιοι δεν είναι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι στο αθλημα.
Φυσικα όταν στην κατηγορία Πρωταθλητων παίζουν 5 αθλητες που τα κυπελλα τους φτανουν να γεμίσουν μια αιθουσα τα πραγματα γίνονται πιο δύσκολα.

Στην τελικη πενταδα που κριθηκαν για τον Γενικο Τιτλο οι νικητες των τριων κατηγοριων Πολυκανδρίτης(Χαμηλη),Σιδηρόπουλος(Μεσαια),Κοτυλακ(Ψηλη) και οι πρωταθλητες Σιωτης και Παπαδακης ,οι οποιοι εχωντας κερδισει τον Γενικο Τιτλο παλαιοτερα ετη, ειχαν το δικαιωμα να συμμετασχουν απευθειας χωρις να παίξουν στις κατηγορίες.

*Από αριστερα προς τα δεξια όπως κοιταμε την φωτο:*
*Σιδηρόπουλος - Πολυκανδρίτης - Παπαδακης - Κοτυλακ -Σιωτης*






*Μεγαλος Νικητης της βραδιας ανακυρηχθηκε ο Λευτερης Σιδηρόπουλος μετα από αρκετα comparisons!!!*




Να ευχαριστησουμε για αλλη μια φορα τον κ. Τσουνακη,την Wabba αλλα και την ΠΕΣΔ που για αλλη μια φορα στηριξαν το φόρουμ και μας διευκόλυναν με καθε δυνατο τρόπο για να καλυψουμε τον αγωνα με φωτο και βιντεο για τους αναγνωστες του  :bodybuilding.gr:  !!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Πολλες φωτο και βίντεο θα ακολουθησουν για να σας βαλουμε στο πνευμα του αγωνα ο οποιος είχε πολλες ξεχωριστες στιγμες !!

----------


## Dillet

> o σιωτης τι εκανε παδια;κωνσταντινα συγχαρητηρια αψογηηηη


Πολύ καλός ο Σιωτης κατέβηκε στο γενικό αλλά δεν το πηρέ .
Πρώτος βγήκε ο Σηδηροπουλος όλοι οι άλλοι  δεύτεροι

----------


## nicksigalas

Σε ολα τα παιδια του foroum ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την στιριξη του αγωνα να ειστε καλα :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## raptis

> Πολύ καλός ο Σιωτης κατέβηκε στο γενικό αλλά δεν το πηρέ .
> Πρώτος βγήκε ο Σηδηροπουλος όλοι οι άλλοι δεύτεροι


 
Αυτο οτι 4 ατομα βγηκαν δευτεροι πως σας φανηκε???

----------


## -beba-

Βάλτε φωτό please..........................

----------


## Polyneikos

Να κανω μια γρηγορη φωτογραφικη ανασκόπηση απ΄ολες τις κατηγορίες ώσπου να τις παρουσιασουμε μια μια...
Συγχωρεστε με αλλα η μερα χθες ήταν δύσκολη και το υλικο αρκετο...
Επειδη όμως η παρουσιαση των αγωνων καλο είναι να γίνοται με ενα οργανωμενο πρωτόκολλο για να παρουσιαζονται και οι αθλητες σωστα,όχι απλα να μπαίνουν φωτογραφίες δωστε μας λίγο χρόνο και θα ανταμοιφθείτε...


*Κατηγορία Junior.11 συμμετοχες,πολυ καλο το επίπεδο,αρκετα προχωρημενο για Junior !!!*






*Κατηγορία Fitness,πολυπληθης όπως παντα,15 συμμετοχες,με μια συμμετοχή εκπληξη για το φόρουμ,ο Savage-Nικος πηρε το βαπτισμα του πυρος !!*







*Κατηγορία Body Fitness,10 συμμετοχες ,εδω είχαμε την συμμετοχή του μελους μας Τασου ο οποιος στην παρθενικη του εμφανιση πήρε την 4η θεση !!!*






*Η κατηγορία των γυναικων που παραδοσιακα ανεβαζει το θερμόμετρο στην αιθουσα του Novotel !!Τις εντυπωσεις εκλεψαν η εντυπωσιακη Αννυ Γιοκαλα,νικητρια της κατηγορίας Figure,επίσης μελος του φόρουμ μας ,καθως και η Νικη Καργιατλη,εκρηκτικη αθλητρια με ιδιαιτερο ατομικο ποζαρισμα,νικητρια της κατηγορίας Fitness.*






*Κατηγορία Μasters,+40, 3 συμμετοχες,νικητης ο πολυπειρος Δημητρης Ζωης*







*Κατηγορία Super Masters,+50, νικητης ο Γουσετης Νικος.2ος ο βετερανος του αθληματος Κετουγιας από το Αγρίνιο*





*Χαμηλη κατηγορία Ανδρων,8 συμμετοχες,με το δυναμικο comeback του Παριανου αθλητη Πολυκανδρίτη,χωρις πολλα περιθωρια για τους αντιπαλους του.2η θεση για τον πολυ καλο αθλητη Καραγιαννη*






*Μεσαια κατηγορία,φωτια !!9 συμμετοχες με τον Σιδηρόπουλο και τον Αττιλακο να κανουν πολλα comparison για να βγει ο πρωτος.Εδω πραγματικα η επιτροπη δυσκολευτηκε καιθως και οι 2 αθλητες ήταν κορυφαιοι,μια πολυ δύσκολη απόφαση..Δυστυχως όμως πρωτος μπορεί να βγει μονο ένας και αυτη την φορα ήταν ο Λευτερης Σιδηρόπουλος,με πολυ μελλον μπροστα του,σημειωστε αυτον τον αθλητη!!!*
*Τελικα ήταν και η κατηγορία που εβγαλε και τον Γενικο Νικητη.*

**


*Ψηλη κατηγορία,7 συμμετοχες ,με πολυ καλους αθλητες αλλα η επιστροφη του Μαρεκ Κοτυλακ εκανε το εργο της επιτροπης πιο ευκολο.Δεν παιζότΑΝ Ο Μαρεκ,πολυ σκληρος αθλητης !!*






*Θα υπαρξει μεγαλη συνεχεια,σας εδωσα μια γευση !!!!*

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## alextg

Μια διορθωση στον Κωστα ... η Αννυ πειρε την figure κατηγορια και η Καργιατλη την fitness ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Eλα ρε πρόεδρε Αλεξ !! Τι πρόεδρος του Αννυ Γιοκαλα fun club θα ήσουν αν δεν πρόσεχες όλες τις λεπτομερειες;; :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

Σουπερ οι φωτος !!

... και απο μενα μια φωτο της κριτικης επιτροπης  :03. Thumb up: 

Τσουνακης - Σιγαλας- Κολιγκιωνης - Μισαηλίδης - Καπετανακης - Μπουζιανας - Ζαχαρόπουλος
(Απουσιαζουν οι Μπαλασας,Κεφαλιανος που ηταν στην επιτροπη)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η κατηγορία Overall,πραγματικα πολυ βαρια ονόματα του Ελληνικου Bbing !!*

----------


## manos_

Απο οτι εμαθα μαζεψε πολυ λαο και δυστυχως το εχασα..μας φαγανε οι γαμοι και τα πανηγυρια.

----------


## chrisberg

> Βάζω και ένα βιντεακι με το guest του mr kommatia
> 
> [YOUTUBE="fg"]TUpNenMYJEk[/YOUTUBE]


 
ΘΑ ΠΕΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΑΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΚΙ ΓΚΡΙΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΙ ΑΚΗ!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.. να πω συγχαρητήρια και εγώ με τη σειρά μου σε όλους τους αθλητές και διοργανωτές… είχε παρά πολύ κόσμο και πολύ καλό επίπεδο.. θέλω να τονίσω δυο άτομα ειδικά η γλυκιά μας Κωνσταντίνα που ήταν για άλλη μια φορά πολύ εντυπωσιακή και κούκλα συγχαρητήρια γλυκιά μου :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: … και να πω μπράβο στο Τάσο πολύ καλή δουλεία ευχόμαστε να σε δούμε και του χρόνο… :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.. να πω συγχαρητήρια και εγώ με τη σειρά μου σε όλους τους αθλητές και διοργανωτές… είχε παρά πολύ κόσμο και πολύ καλό επίπεδο.. θέλω να τονίσω δυο άτομα ειδικά η γλυκιά μας Κωνσταντίνα που ήταν για άλλη μια φορά πολύ εντυπωσιακή και κούκλα συγχαρητήρια γλυκιά μου… και να πω μπράβο στο Τάσο πολύ καλή δουλεία ευχόμαστε να σε δούμε και του χρόνο…



 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Ειμαστε περιφανοι που εχουμε τη δυνατοτητα να βλεπουμε φιλους του φορουμ επι σκηνης!!!

----------


## savage

> Επιπλεον θα ηθελα να πω οτι και ο savage αγωνιστηκε





> συγχαρητήρια σε ολους, ο αλήτης ο savage μας το κρατουσε για έκπληξη?!


χαχα γιατι οχι??? και οι εκπληξεις μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι...
απλα δεν ειχα πει τιποτα,γιατι δεν ηταν και τιποτα σιγουρο.ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να ειμαι ακομα καλυτερος και πιο καλα προετοιμασμενος.
Ευχαριστω τα παιδια του φορουμ αλλα και του γυμναστηριου μου,για τη στηριξη!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

φοβερο επιπεδο αθλητων που ειχαμε καιρο να δουμε σε ολες τις κατηγοριες,η μεσαια ειδικα φωτια,ισως και η πιο δυσκολη απο ολες,μπραβο σε ολους τους αθλητες, και στους διοργανωτες,αψογη διοργανωση

----------


## Polyneikos

*Και αλλες φωτο από τον Γενικο Τίτλο.*

----------


## KATERINI 144

> χαχα γιατι οχι??? και οι εκπληξεις μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι...
> απλα δεν ειχα πει τιποτα,γιατι δεν ηταν και τιποτα σιγουρο.ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να ειμαι ακομα καλυτερος και πιο καλα προετοιμασμενος.
> Ευχαριστω τα παιδια του φορουμ αλλα και του γυμναστηριου μου,για τη στηριξη!!!


μπραβο ρε σαβατζ, ηταν ευχάριστη έκπληξη, σίγουρα θα εισαι καλύτερος  την επομενη φορα!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## drago

> χαχα γιατι οχι??? και οι εκπληξεις μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι...
> απλα δεν ειχα πει τιποτα,γιατι δεν ηταν και τιποτα σιγουρο.ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να ειμαι ακομα καλυτερος και πιο καλα προετοιμασμενος.
> Ευχαριστω τα παιδια του φορουμ αλλα και του γυμναστηριου μου,για τη στηριξη!!!


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

συγχαριτηρια μαν!!!!

και στ' ανωτερα!!!

----------


## savage

drago και Φωτη σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

Παρεπιπτοντως στην βιασυνη μου πριν,ξεχασα να ευχαριστησω τη Ναντια και τον Τασο τον Μηνιδη οι οποιοι εκαναν οτι περνουσε απο το χερι τους ωστε να βγω στη σκηνη,οσο καλυτερος γινεται!!! Παιδια δεν εχω λογια να σας ευχαριστησω!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικο συγχαρητηρια,η απειρια σου και ενδεχομενως το τρακ την πρωτης φορας δεν σου επετρεψαν κατα την γνωμη να αναδείξεις το σωμα σου.
Γενικα παιδια ο Νικος έχασε στο τσακ την εξαδα(από 15 ατομα που ήταν η κατηγορία) και αυτο το λεω με σιγουρια γιατι το πρωι τον βγαζανε μπροστα για συγκρισεις με αρκετους από την τελικη εξαδα.Και εις ανωτερα,φωτο θα παίξουν από αυριο η κατηγορια του Νικου.

----------


## argyrakis

Πολύ καλό το επίπεδο των αθλητών ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους !
  Για μένα Σιδηρόπουλος και Κοτιλακ οι πιο φορμαρισμένοι

----------


## Polyneikos

Γεια σου ρε Στρατο,αντε ετοιμασου για μια ακομη φορα να  σε χαρουμε.Σε θυμόμασταν με τον φίλο μου τον Στελιο τον Γκίκα που παίζατε αντίπαλοι στην ΠΣΕΑΣΔ,εχω βαλει και φωτο που είστε comparison.Σορρυ για το οφ τόπικ.
O Κοτυλακ παιδια εβγαζε πολύ σκληραδα,φοβερος αθλητης.ο Σιδηρόπουλος θα γραψει ιστορία  πιστευω στο μελλον.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aφιερωμενες οι επόμενες φωτο σε όσους δεν ήρθαν,sorry guys,you lost !!
Φίλος μου ζήτησε να μπουν φωτο από την γυναικεια κατηγορία μεχρι σημερα το βραδυ...Τις βλεπεις;; :01. Mr. Green: 
Αννυ Γιόκαλα,Νικη Καργιατλη και Χρυσα Φακε δωσαν το δικό τους στίγμα στον αγωνα και έδειξαν ότι υπάρχει κινητικότητα και στο γυναικείο Fitness/Shape.
Όπως αναμενόταν κερδίσαν το χειροκρότημα του κοσμου.















 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> χαχα γιατι οχι??? και οι εκπληξεις μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι...
> απλα δεν ειχα πει τιποτα,γιατι δεν ηταν και τιποτα σιγουρο.ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να ειμαι ακομα καλυτερος και πιο καλα προετοιμασμενος.
> Ευχαριστω τα παιδια του φορουμ αλλα και του γυμναστηριου μου,για τη στηριξη!!!


Ποτε εγινε αυτο ρε Νικο..???  Χαμπαρι δεν σε πηρα ρε φιλε,.. τι να πω..!!!! Και οταν με χαιρετησες εχτες δεν σου ειπα τιποτα... χιλια συγνωμη.. 
Εχω και καιρο να σε δω στο γυμναστηριο και ειχα χασει επεισοδια απο οτι φαινετε..

----------


## savage

χαχαχα δεν πειραζει Αντωνη!!! Μου εχεις πει τοσα μπραβο τοσες φορες. :03. Thumb up: 
Στην κατηγορια φιτνες συμμετειχα,οπως εγραψαν και τα παιδια.Βγηκαμε σχετικα νωρις,αμεσως μετα τα τζουνιορ.
Λογω δουλειας εχουμε χαθει λιγο απο το γυμναστηριο γιατι εχουν αλλαξει οι ωρες μας,αλλα θα ξαναβρεθουμε που θα παει??

----------


## Annie

> 


..polyneike δεν ξέρεις τι καλά που ένιωθα που έβλεπα γνωστά πρόσωπα μπροστά μου στους προκριματικούς... :01. Smile: 

..το δυσάρεστο είναι ότι σήμερα μετά από μια μερα φαγητού είμαι πολύ καλύτερη :01. Sad: ...μηπως να βγω σε καμια πλατεια να ποζαρω??? :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## savage

> Νικο συγχαρητηρια,η απειρια σου και ενδεχομενως το τρακ την πρωτης φορας δεν σου επετρεψαν κατα την γνωμη να αναδείξεις το σωμα σου.
> Γενικα παιδια ο Νικος έχασε στο τσακ την εξαδα(από 15 ατομα που ήταν η κατηγορία) και αυτο το λεω με σιγουρια γιατι το πρωι τον βγαζανε μπροστα για συγκρισεις με αρκετους από την τελικη εξαδα.Και εις ανωτερα,φωτο θα παίξουν από αυριο η κατηγορια του Νικου.


Κωστα ευχαριστω και σενα και τον Πανο και τον Ηλια και γενικα ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ που πηγαμε για φαγητο μετα για τα καλα τους λογια.Οντως υπηρχε απειρια εκ μερους και σιγουρα πολλα πραματα απο αποψη σκηνικης παρουσιας χρηζουν βελτιωσης(αλλα και σωματικα ισως,γιατι οχι??),αλλα υπο τις παρουσες συνθηκες δε μπορουσαν να γινουν και πολλα περισσοτερα,καθοτι οι υποχρεωσεις και της Ναντιας και εμου,ηταν πολυ αυξημενες αυτη την περιοδο.
Παντως και γω μετα τα προκριματικα που με φωναξαν στα 2 απο τα 3 call out που εγιναν,πιστευα πως θα ειμαι στην 6αδα,αλλα δεν πειραζει.Συμβαινουν αυτα.Το διασκεδασα παντως αρκετα.Ηταν σιγουρα ωραια εμπειρια.

----------


## alextg

> ..polyneike δεν ξέρεις τι καλά που ένιωθα που έβλεπα γνωστά πρόσωπα μπροστά μου στους προκριματικούς...
> 
> ..το δυσάρεστο είναι ότι σήμερα μετά από μια μερα φαγητού είμαι πολύ καλύτερη...μηπως να βγω σε καμια πλατεια να ποζαρω???


  Που ?! να ερθω να κανω τον παπαρατσι  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Εγω παντος οταν βγηκε η Αννιε εριξα την  :03. Bowdown:  μου ... δεν αντεξα  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ..polyneike δεν ξέρεις τι καλά που ένιωθα που έβλεπα γνωστά πρόσωπα μπροστά μου στους προκριματικούς...
> 
> ..το δυσάρεστο είναι ότι σήμερα μετά από μια μερα φαγητού είμαι πολύ καλύτερη...μηπως να βγω σε καμια πλατεια να ποζαρω???


το ότι είσαι καλύτερη είναι και το γεγονός ΄οτι αποβάλετε το άγχος και γι αυτο το σώμα δείχνει καλύτερα συν του ότι με το φαγητό γεμίζουν καλύτερα οι μύς 
οσο για την πλατεία που λές γιατι όχι ρε άννυ να νοιώσει εν όψη κρίσης λίγο ευχαρίστηση ο κόσμος , πιστεύω θα είναι φάρμακο για την ψυχολογία .

πάντως ήσουν χάρμα οφθαλμών περιμέναμε όμως με ανυπομονησία και το δωράκι μας   οι των προνομιούχων θέσεων   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Εγω παντος οταν βγηκε η Αννιε εριξα την  μου ... δεν αντεξα


ρε αλεξ τοσες φορες σε ειπα να συγκρατηθείς!!  :01. Razz: 

συγχαρητήρια Αννι, ολα τα λεφτα οι φωτογραφίες.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Annie

> το ότι είσαι καλύτερη είναι και το γεγονός ΄οτι αποβάλετε το άγχος και γι αυτο το σώμα δείχνει καλύτερα συν του ότι με το φαγητό γεμίζουν καλύτερα οι μύς 
> οσο για την πλατεία που λές γιατι όχι ρε άννυ να νοιώσει εν όψη κρίσης λίγο ευχαρίστηση ο κόσμος , πιστεύω θα είναι φάρμακο για την ψυχολογία .
> 
> πάντως ήσουν χάρμα οφθαλμών περιμέναμε όμως με ανυπομονησία και το δωράκι μας οι των προνομιούχων θέσεων


έλα ρε ηλία ..φοβήθηκα μη καθιερωθώ στο κοινό ως η αγία άννυ που μοιράζει δώρα στα παιδιά... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι η συνέχει θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερη..... :01. Wink:

----------


## Annie

> Που ?! να ερθω να κανω τον παπαρατσι 
> Εγω παντος οταν βγηκε η Αννιε εριξα την  μου ... δεν αντεξα


..που είναι η φωτο που βγήκαμε πρόεδρε???? :01. ROFL:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Annie

> ρε αλεξ τοσες φορες σε ειπα να συγκρατηθείς!! 
> 
> συγχαρητήρια Αννι, ολα τα λεφτα οι φωτογραφίες.


 εσύ κοπάνα έκανες??...ξέρεις ότι πήρες απουσία... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ..polyneike δεν ξέρεις τι καλά που ένιωθα που έβλεπα γνωστά πρόσωπα μπροστά μου στους προκριματικούς...
> 
> ..το δυσάρεστο είναι ότι σήμερα μετά από μια μερα φαγητού είμαι πολύ καλύτερη...μηπως να βγω σε καμια πλατεια να ποζαρω???


 
Ευχαριστως ,θα σου στειλω πμ σε ποια πλατεία να έρθεις,υπαρχει φανατικο κοινο εκει! :01. Wink:

----------


## alextg

> ..που είναι η φωτο που βγήκαμε πρόεδρε????


Περιμενω να μου την στειλουν μιας και ηταν με φωτ.μηχανη αλλου , και οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα ειμαι σε αναμενα καρβουνα ! Παντος με το που την παρω , θα τη βαλω και avatar μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Άλλος ένας φοβερός αγώνας! Κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα φαίνεται οτι πηγαίνει.
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές που συμμετίχαν και στα μέλη του φόρουμ Τασσο και Νικο που έκαναν το αγωνιστικό τους ντεμπούτο! :03. Thumb up: 

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος και το ρεπορτάζ!

Είχαμε χρόνια να δούμε τόσα μεγάλα ονόματα μαζεμένα να κοντράρονται για τον γενικό τίτλο... και του χρόνου περισσότεροι!  :03. Clap: 

Στα Juniors η άυξηση του ορίου ηλικίας στα 25 χρόνια είναι εμφανής, με το επίπεδο να έχει ανέβει πολύ. Ωστόσο πλέον τοι 19άρηδες και 20άρηδες είναι δύσκολο να χτυπήρουν 25άρηδες (εκτός εξαιρέσεων). Ο νικητής της κατηγορίας εμφανώς κυριάρχος σε μάζα, αλλά χωρίς καλή σκηνική παρουσία. Δεν ήμουν στους προκριματικούς, αλλά το βράδυ θα μπορούσε να ήταν και 2ος.

Στη κατηγορία γυναικών, η *Αννυ Γίοκαλα* έλαμψε... από την κορυφή ώς τα νύχια... φοβερές αναλογίες σε συνδυασμό με θυλικότητα, χαμηλά ποσοστά λίπους και μαγευτικό πρόσωπο... 1η θεση hands down. Διαφήμιση του γυναικείου fitness τόσο πάνω στη σκηνή όσο και κάτω από αυτη (σημαντικό κ αυτό για μένα). Αννυ we love you  :02. Love: 

Στα Μαστερς ο *Ζώης* καλυτερα προετοιμασμένος από όλους κέρδισε, εκμεταλέυτηκε τους μη-ετοιμους αντιπάλους του παρά τα προβληματα που εχει το σώμα του.

Στις κατηγορίες bbing, ο *Πολυκανδρίτης* μετά απο αποχή χρόνων από τη σκηνή, κέρδισε άνετα, σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. Δεν είχε το επίπεδο που τον είχαμε δεί στο παρεθλόν, αλλά δεν κερδιζεται ευκολα σε αυτη τη κατηγορία.

Στη μεσαία ο Λευτέρης *Σιδηρόπουλος* κέρδισε (παρότι δεν ήταν στο 100%), αν και κοντραρίστηκε στα ίσια από την αθλητή *Αττιλάκο* (κάπως έτσι; ) που είχαμε ξαναδεί στο παρελθόν. Ο δεύτερος εχει βάλει τρομαχτικές μάζες, μεγάλα πόδια και πλάτη και πολυ δυναμική παρουσία στη σκηνή. Ωστόσο οι κριτές προτίμησαν τις πιο αρμονικές γραμμές και το καλοπύπι του Σιδηρόπουλου. Ήταν μια κατηγορία που όποιος από τους δύο και να κέρδιζε δε θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε τπτ. Και μια κατηγορία που είχε εξαρχής πολλές πιθανότητες να αναδείξει γενικό νικητή.

Στη ψηλή, *Μαρεκ Κοτιλακ*, η αλλιώς η αγωνιστική εγγύηση. Φορμαρισμένος άψογα, κέρδισε άνετα στη δεύτερη θέση έναν δικό του αθλητή. Ο Μάρεκ, σοβαρός, ολιγομίλητος και πειθαρχημένος, έχει βάλει μυικά κιλά από την τελευταία εμφάνιση και έχει βελτιώσει τα πόδια του, διατηρώντας τη γνωστή του άψογη γράμμωση. 

Στη Κατηγορία πρωταθλητών, η προσθήκη του *Παπαδάκη* και του *Σιώτη* ανέβασε τη δυναμικότητα της κατηγορίας. Σιώτης φοβερός όγκος, αλλά ανέτοιμος, Παπαδάκης από τη μέση και πάνω άπαιχτος, αλλά από τη μέση και κάτω δε μπορεί να κοντράρει αυτους τους αθλητές.

Η μάχη στο Γενικό τιτλο έγινε κυρίως μεταξύ Σιδηρόπουλου και Κοτιλακ (επιβεβαίωσα και αργότερα με κριτές), παρότι δεν βγήκε αναλυτική κατάταξη. μετά τον πρώτο όλοι 2οι... (είναι και αυτό μια πρόοδος... παλιότερα βγαίναν όλοι πρώτοι...)

Τελικά *Σιδηρόπουλος* γενικός νικητής. Καλη επιτυχία σε αυτόν και σε όλα τα παιδιά που θα αγωνιστούν στο εξωτερικό.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Nice Post,σκιαγραφησες τον αγωνα Πανο πολυ αντικειμενικα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστουμε πανο :03. Thumb up:  σου παει να γινεις σπικερ

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία Junior,11 συμμετοχες,νικητης ο αθλητης με το νο4.

----------


## Dillet

> Νικο συγχαρητηρια,η απειρια σου και ενδεχομενως το τρακ την πρωτης φορας δεν σου επετρεψαν κατα την γνωμη να αναδείξεις το σωμα σου.
> Γενικα παιδια ο Νικος έχασε στο τσακ την εξαδα(από 15 ατομα που ήταν η κατηγορία) και αυτο το λεω με σιγουρια γιατι το πρωι τον βγαζανε μπροστα για συγκρισεις με αρκετους από την τελικη εξαδα.Και εις ανωτερα,φωτο θα παίξουν από αυριο η κατηγορια του Νικου.




κωστη καμια φωτο του νικου υπαρχει να δουμε ;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> κωστη καμια φωτο του νικου υπαρχει να δουμε ;


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...t=5691&page=13

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Aφιερωμενες οι επόμενες φωτο σε όσους δεν ήρθαν,sorry guys,you lost !!


Άννυ μιλήσαμε και στο facebook και σου έδωσα τα συγχαρητήρια μου, αλλά πρέπει να σου τα πω κι από δω! (Και από αλλού και όσες φορές θες, κανένα πρόβλημα :01. Mr. Green: )

Σίγουρα χάσαμε πολλά όσοι δεν ήρθαμε στην Αθήνα, άψογη εμφάνιση ακριβώς όπως μας έχεις συνηθίσει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Παιδιά η Άννυ λέει πω σήμερα είναι ακόμη καλύτερη από χθες και προχθές, τι γίνεται, πλατεία διαλέξαμε;;;  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dillet

> Στη μεσαία ο Λευτέρης *Σιδηρόπουλος* κέρδισε (παρότι δεν ήταν στο 100%), αν και κοντραρίστηκε στα ίσια από την αθλητή *Αττιλάκο* (κάπως έτσι; ) που είχαμε ξαναδεί στο παρελθόν. Ο δεύτερος εχει βάλει τρομαχτικές μάζες, μεγάλα πόδια και πλάτη και πολυ δυναμική παρουσία στη σκηνή. Ωστόσο οι κριτές προτίμησαν τις πιο αρμονικές γραμμές και το καλοπύπι του Σιδηρόπουλου. Ήταν μια κατηγορία που όποιος από τους δύο και να κέρδιζε δε θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε τπτ. Και μια κατηγορία που είχε εξαρχής πολλές πιθανότητες να αναδείξει γενικό νικητή.



τελικα εγω καπου εχω μπερδευτει για να κερδισεις στη μεσαια πρεπει να εχεις αρμονικες γραμμες και καλο καλουπι (και ας μην εισαι και στο 100%);  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> κωστη καμια φωτο του νικου υπαρχει να δουμε ;


Θα μπουν καποια στιγμη σημερα οι φωτογραφίες της fitness Κατηγορίας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ καλός κόσμος απο τον χωρο του αθλήματος ειχε μαζευτει στον αγωνα της Κυριακης,τελικα οι αγωνες είναι μια καλη ευκαιρια να βρισκομαστε όσοι αγαπαμε το αθλημα και που δεν εχουμε αλλες ευκαιρίες...
Στο περίπτερο της PHD Hellas του Δημητρη Παπαντωνη ήταν ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης "γεμίζωντας" τον χωρο με την επιβλητικη του παρουσία του.
Ο Τασος Μηνίδης ο οποίος κανονίζει τις τελευταίες λεπτομερειες για το ταξίδι του στο Μεσογειακο τς Ιορδανίας και είναι σε ¨top shape", η Ναντια "Flex" Κεραμιδακη η οποια εκτός από την επίβλεψη του Νικου που κατεβασε στα fitness φρόντιζε να μας προμηθευει με τις νοστιμιες της Phd  :08. Food: από το περίπτερο καθως και σχολιαζαμε τα κεκταινόμενα του αγωνα...
Η Κωνσταντίνα μας για αλλη μια φορα εκλεψε τις εντυπωσεις με ένα guest φωτια,εγω εχω το βίντεο αλλα ακουγονται τα σχόλια των θεατων και μπορει να χαρακτηριστουν ακαταλληλα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: ,χαρακτηριστικα αναφερω ότι καποιος κατι ηθελε να πει και ακουγεται η φωνη του Ηλια να τον παροτρυνει να εκφραστει ελευθερα !! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Στην WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ οι κατηγορίες γυναικών είναι 2!
SHAPE k FITNESS
Στην SHAPE κατηγορία είχαμε μια συμμετοχή (μια κ καλή!!!!)αγωνίστηκε η Αννυ Γιόκαλα
Κ στην κατηγορία FITNESS η Νίκη Καργιατλή κ η Χρύσα Φακέ!!
Πρώτη θέση στην κατηγορία FITNESS η Νίκη Καργιατλή, οσο για την χορογραφία της, οποιος δεν την είδε απο κοντά εχασε!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Στην WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ οι κατηγορίες γυναικών είναι 2!
> SHAPE k FITNESS
> Στην SHAPE κατηγορία είχαμε μια συμμετοχή (μια κ καλή!!!!)αγωνίστηκε η Αννυ Γιόκαλα
> Κ στην κατηγορία FITNESS η Νίκη Καργιατλή κ η Χρύσα Φακέ!!
> Πρώτη θέση στην κατηγορία FITNESS η Νίκη Καργιατλή, οσο για την χορογραφία της, οποιος δεν την είδε απο κοντά εχασε!!!!


Κωνσταντίνα ευχαριστούμε για τη διευκρύνηση, γιατί όση ώρα τα έλεγε ο Τσουνάκης με τις κοπέλες πάνω στη σκηνή, εγώ πρόσεχα άλλα πράγματα.... :08. Turtle: 

Να προσθέσω στη σύνοψη του αγώνα που έκανα πριν, το καθιερωμένο πλέον guest posing της αγαπημένης του κοινού, *Κωνσταντίνας Κασκάνη*. Η Κωνσταντία γέμισε τη σκηνή με ομορφία και νάζι βελτιωμένη εμφανώς σε όλα τα σημεία!  :02. Shock: 
Ότι και να λέμε για τη Ντίνα είναι λίγο, με το χαμόγελο πανταχού παρούσα, βοήθησε όλες τις αθλήτριες και φωτογραφήθηκε με όλον τον κόσμο. 
Τωρα που τη συνηθίσαμε θα μας κακοφανεί αν μάθουμε οτι στον επόμενο αγώνα δε θα κάνει Guest... Ντίνα κανόνισε  :01. Mr. Green: 

MB

----------


## crow

> χαχα γιατι οχι??? και οι εκπληξεις μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι...
> απλα δεν ειχα πει τιποτα,γιατι δεν ηταν και τιποτα σιγουρο.ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να ειμαι ακομα καλυτερος και πιο καλα προετοιμασμενος.
> Ευχαριστω τα παιδια του φορουμ αλλα και του γυμναστηριου μου,για τη στηριξη!!!



Εεεεεε καποιοι το ειχαν καταλαβει διοτι 2-3 σποντες απ'εξω τις ειχαμε ριξει.
  Παντος ο Νικος πηρε πολυ καλες κριτικες κ αυτο ειναι που εχει σημασια.Ητανε μια κατηγορια με παρα πολλα ατομα κ πραγματικα για λιγο δεν μπηκε εξαδα.
Οπως κ να εχει για πρωτη φορα τα πηγε πιο καλα απο καλα,αν κ για να πω την αληθεια εγω στεναχωρεθηκα που δεν εκανε το ατομικο του,που με τοσο χαρα εβγαλα κ του το εγραψα σε χαρτι για να μην ξεχασει τιποτα κ να το κανει προβα το βραδυ.....ηθελα πολυ να το δω. 
  Αντε κ του χρονου!!!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία

> Στην WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ οι κατηγορίες γυναικών είναι 2!
> SHAPE k FITNESS
> Στην SHAPE κατηγορία είχαμε μια συμμετοχή (μια κ καλή!!!!)αγωνίστηκε η Αννυ Γιόκαλα
> Κ στην κατηγορία FITNESS η Νίκη Καργιατλή κ η Χρύσα Φακέ!!
> Πρώτη θέση στην κατηγορία FITNESS η Νίκη Καργιατλή, οσο για την χορογραφία της, οποιος δεν την είδε απο κοντά εχασε!!!!



Μπραβο στην Αννυ με μια παρουσια που εκοβε στην κυριολεξια την ανασα,οπως και στην σαφως βελτιωμενη σε ολα τα σημεια απο περσι Νικη Καργιατλη που επαιξε με μια αθλητρια οπως η Φακε που εχει αποδειξει την αξια της.
Κων/να ειδα σε βιντεο το guest posing που εκανες(μιας και δεν μπορεσα να ειμαι εκει και κριμα)και μπορω να πω οτι με εντυπωσιασε η σκηνικη παρουσια σου οπως και η εκπληκτικη φορμα σου οπως δηλαδη μας εχεις συνηθισει να εισαι παντα αψογη!!!!
 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Να κανω ενα γρηγορω φωτοκλικ με καποιες backstage φωτογραφίες,πριν προχωρησω στις επόμενες κατηγορίες*

*Καποια comparisons που σηκωνουν κουβεντα !!*

*Καραμανλακης - Κασκανη*





*Σιγαλας - Κασκανη*





*Hot παρουσίες του αγωνα*






*Τασος - Νικος,the rookies !!*





*Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΠΕΣΔ !!!Σακης Πεφανης - Νικος Σιγαλας - Γιωργος Καπετανακης*



*ο Σιγαλας με την συζυγο του Γεωργία μαζί με 2 φίλους τους*




*η κριτικη επιτροπη του αγωνα*





*Μια ωραία παρεα !!!*





Το  :bodybuilding.gr:  με τον Γενικο Νικητη του αγωνα,Λευτερη Σιδηρόπουλο !!!

----------


## Μαρία

Οι φωτο τα σπανε!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> *Τασος - Νικος,the rookies !!*


πολλα μπραβο στα παιδια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 





> Το  με τον Γενικο Νικητη του αγωνα,Λευτερη Σιδηρόπουλο !!!


ο άνθρωπος ειναι καλούπι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chrisberg

> Aφιερωμενες οι επόμενες φωτο σε όσους δεν ήρθαν,sorry guys,you lost !!
> Φίλος μου ζήτησε να μπουν φωτο από την γυναικεια κατηγορία μεχρι σημερα το βραδυ...Τις βλεπεις;;
> Αννυ Γιόκαλα,Νικη Καργιατλη και Χρυσα Φακε δωσαν το δικό τους στίγμα στον αγωνα και έδειξαν ότι υπάρχει κινητικότητα και στο γυναικείο Fitness/Figure.
> Όπως αναμενόταν κερδίσαν το χειροκρότημα του κοσμου.


 
Kαι όχι μόνο το χειροκρότημα!!!
Μπράβο στη Αννυ σαφός βελτειόμενη.
Μπράβο και στην κοπέλα που κέρδισε την άλλη κατηγορία.
Μπράβο και στις κοπέλες που είναι πραγματικά αθλήτριες και εκτός παο το γυμναστήριο έχουν τον χρόνο να ασχολούντε και με άλλα αθλήματα όπως η κολύμβηση και το paintball και για όσους λυπήθηκαν τον καφέ θα τους κεράσω την επόμενη.
Muscloboss μη με ρωτήσεις τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής πάλι.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## raptis

To ατομικο ποζαρισμα του Λευτερη Σιδηροπουλου.

[YOUTUBE="3KOrF-xQOAw"]3KOrF-xQOAw[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Polyneikos

Thank you,πραγματικα ωραίο ποζαρισμα,κανει και την πόζα που είχε καθιερωσει ο Sergio Oliva με τα χερια.Ωραιος ο Σιδηρόπουλος και πολυ ελπιδοφόρος αθλητης.

----------


## raptis

Ατομικο ποζαρισμα Παναγιωτη Σιωτη

[YOUTUBE="kSA25hp7oYc"]kSA25hp7oYc[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε ευχαριστουμε και για το 2ο βιντεο,μονο που είναι το μισο,ειχε κι αλλο στην συνεχεια..... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Κωνσταντίνα ευχαριστούμε για τη διευκρύνηση, γιατί όση ώρα τα έλεγε ο Τσουνάκης με τις κοπέλες πάνω στη σκηνή, εγώ πρόσεχα άλλα πράγματα....
> 
> Να προσθέσω στη σύνοψη του αγώνα που έκανα πριν, το καθιερωμένο πλέον guest posing της αγαπημένης του κοινού, *Κωνσταντίνας Κασκάνη*. Η Κωνσταντία γέμισε τη σκηνή με ομορφία και νάζι βελτιωμένη εμφανώς σε όλα τα σημεία! 
> Ότι και να λέμε για τη Ντίνα είναι λίγο, με το χαμόγελο πανταχού παρούσα, βοήθησε όλες τις αθλήτριες και φωτογραφήθηκε με όλον τον κόσμο. 
> Τωρα που τη συνηθίσαμε θα μας κακοφανεί αν μάθουμε οτι στον επόμενο αγώνα δε θα κάνει Guest... Ντίνα κανόνισε 
> 
> MB


Boss σε ευχαριστώ!!Πρόσεξες αλλα πράγματα εεε  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  
Αυτό τον χρόνο οπως σας εχω ξαναπεί δεν θα αγωνιστώ στο Πανευρωπαικό παρότι ο Κ.Τσουνάκης επέμενε να αγωνιστώ στην Ρωσία γιατί εχω πιάσει την καλύτερη μου φόρμα, δεν μπήκα σε προετοιμασία είμαι Off season γιατί θέλω να ξεκουραστώ λίγο(δεν ζητάνε βέβαια κατι ποιο σκληρό), κ να βάλω περισσότερα κρέατα επάνω μου πρώτα ο Θεος υγεια να εχω, ηδη απο πέρισυ είμαι 6 κιλά επάνω, αλλά εγω θέλω ακόμη περισσότερο να βελτιώσω κάποια σημεία, αλλωστε οταν ασχολείσαι σκληρά με το  bb ποτέ δεν λες είμαι οκ, λες θέλω κ αλλο, κ εγω είμαι πολύ αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου θέλω να ξεπεράσω τα ορια μου!!!
Guest pozing θα κάνω boss μου, το διασκεδάζω το αγαπάω πολύ, με αποθεώνει το κοινό κ αυτό με ξεκουράζει αφάνταστα, ηρθαν κάποια κορίτσια απο το τόπικ μου να με δουν απο κοντά να με φιλήσουν να φωτογραφηθούν μαζί μου, παρότι δεν είχαν χρόνο να μείνουν στον αγώνα, ενα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!
Καποιοι λένε........... χόρεψε η Κωνσταντίνα η Αννυ η Νίκη ΝΑΙ χορευουμε το διασκεδάζουμε το διασκεδάζει κ ο κόσμος το εισπράτουμε!!!!!!!Δεν είμαστε οι γυναίκες shape η οι γυναίκες bb που θα ανεβουμε στην σκηνή να κοιτάμε υπεροπτικά τον κόσμο που ερχεται για μας κ να τραβάμε μπουνιές κ να λένε απαπα πως είναι ετσι αυτές, ο μύθος αυτός αρχισε κ εξασθενεί κ ο κόσμος ερχεται κ χαίρετε, κ οι γυναίκες οπως είδαμε κ φέτος σε ολες τις ομοσπονδίες ηταν αρκετές, κ κακά τα ψέματα οι γυναίκες μαζευουν κόσμο πάντα στους αγώνες!!!
Στο επίπεδο που εχω φτάσει δεν ξέρω πλεον αν θα ξανα αγωνιστώ στην Ελλάδα, δεν θέλω να αγωνίζομαι με κορίτσια που δεν είναι στην κατηγορία μου κ να στερώ τίτλους, χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ να πάρουν κ αλλα κορίτσια πρώτη θέση κ βοήθησα οσο μπορούσα στην προετοιμασία τους κ ψυχολογική υποστήριξη στα αποδυτήρια, αυτός ηταν ο λόγος που ημουνα εκει απο τις 10 το πρωι!
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω το αγαπημένο μου φόρουμ για την υποστήριξη κ τα π ι κ α ν τ ι κ α που ακουσα οταν ημουνα στην σκηνή bossaki-Polyneikos-Pater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(σας ακουγα ατιμα)

ΜΑΙΡΗ μου ελειψες το εννοω!!!Δικαιολογείσε λόγω του μωρού σου!!

Την Πέμπτη θα δώσω μια συνέντευξη σε γνωστό τηλεοπτικό κανάλι θα σας ενημερώσω!!!!!!

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω ιδιαίτερα τον Δαυιδ Μπαλάσα για την ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ βοήθεια του :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: τον Νίκο Σιγάλα δεν θα ξεχάσω τα λόγια του πριν ανέβω στην σκηνή :02. Shock: τον Αλεκο Σιατραβάνη για την μεγάλη δύναμη που μου εχει δώσει με τα λόγια του :08. Toast: Τον πρόεδρο μου που αγαπάω πάρα πολύ γιατί είναι ανθρωπος, κ αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο προτέρημα!!!!

Μην χάσετε το MUSCULAR DEVELOPMENT του Ιουνίου!!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

.

----------


## nikosalexiou

ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.. εδω εχουμε και το δευτερο μερος με τις υπολοιπες κατηγοριες ..   http://ctntelevision.com/wabba2/index.htm   .. συντομα και τα βιντεο ...    (επικοινωνια facebook : nikos alexiou)

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικο πραγματικα εχεις πολυ καλο υλικο,σε ευχαριστουμε για την διαθεση των φωτογραφιων σου. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίες φωτο απο τους αγώνες και χαρακτηριστικές , εκείνο που πραγματικα μας έκανε εντύπωση εμάς του φόρουμ ήταν η εκπληκτική μυικότητα της κωσταντίνας που θα ζήλευαν ακόμα  και οι  φίτνες ανδρών , αλλα την ποιότητά της και οι ββ ανδρών .

η κωσταντίνα αν μιλήσω με το μάτι του κριτή , έχω να πώ κερδίζει τον ίδιο της τον εαυτό στην καλύτερη της φόρμα πρίν μερικά χρόνια , δηλαδή είναι ο ορισμός της βελτίωσης και μυικής ανάπτυξης με περισσότερα κιλά ποιοτικούς μυς και γραμωμένους .

και όλα αυτα χωρίς να χάσει θυληκότητα και αισθητική πράγμα πολύ σημαντικό σε μια γυναίκα , εγω βέβαια δεν δίνω σημασία σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες , αλλα να έτσι το είπα .

εμείς πάντως το τρίο μπελκάντο πάνος , κώστας και εγω, που καθόμασταν μαζί  βγάλαμε τα λαρύγγια μας , αλλα και όλος ο κόσμος φόρουμ και μη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> πολύ ωραίες φωτο απο τους αγώνες και χαρακτηριστικές , εκείνο που πραγματικα μας έκανε εντύπωση εμάς του φόρουμ ήταν η εκπληκτική μυικότητα της κωσταντίνας που θα ζήλευαν ακόμα και οι φίτνες ανδρών , αλλα την ποιότητά της και οι ββ ανδρών .
> 
> η κωσταντίνα αν μιλήσω με το μάτι του κριτή , έχω να πώ κερδίζει τον ίδιο της τον εαυτό στην καλύτερη της φόρμα πρίν μερικά χρόνια , δηλαδή είναι ο ορισμός της βελτίωσης και μυικής ανάπτυξης με περισσότερα κιλά ποιοτικούς μυς και γραμωμένους .
> 
> και όλα αυτα χωρίς να χάσει θυληκότητα και αισθητική πράγμα πολύ σημαντικό σε μια γυναίκα , εγω βέβαια δεν δίνω σημασία σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες , αλλα να έτσι το είπα .
> 
> εμείς πάντως το τρίο μπελκάντο πάνος , κώστας και εγω, που καθόμασταν μαζί βγάλαμε τα λαρύγγια μας , αλλα και όλος ο κόσμος φόρουμ και μη


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία μου!!!
Παω να ευχαριστήσω κ διαβάζω ¨¨μπελκάντο¨¨  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Annie

> Στη κατηγορία γυναικών, η *Αννυ Γίοκαλα* έλαμψε... από την κορυφή ώς τα νύχια... φοβερές αναλογίες σε συνδυασμό με θυλικότητα, χαμηλά ποσοστά λίπους και μαγευτικό πρόσωπο... 1η θεση hands down. Διαφήμιση του γυναικείου fitness τόσο πάνω στη σκηνή όσο και κάτω από αυτη (σημαντικό κ αυτό για μένα). Αννυ we love you 
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


 
πωπω...μπος κοκκινίζω... :01. Smile:

----------


## Annie

> Άννυ μιλήσαμε και στο facebook και σου έδωσα τα συγχαρητήρια μου, αλλά πρέπει να σου τα πω κι από δω! (Και από αλλού και όσες φορές θες, κανένα πρόβλημα)
> 
> Σίγουρα χάσαμε πολλά όσοι δεν ήρθαμε στην Αθήνα, άψογη εμφάνιση ακριβώς όπως μας έχεις συνηθίσει 
> 
> Παιδιά η Άννυ λέει πω σήμερα είναι ακόμη καλύτερη από χθες και προχθές, τι γίνεται, πλατεία διαλέξαμε;;;


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!!!!
τελικα χρειαζόμουν υδατανθράκωση φουλ και όχι 1,5 μέρα...θυμόμουν τα παλιά 2007 αλλά από ότι φαίνεται τα πράγματα άλλαξαν... :01. Wink: 
εχθες και ειδικα σήμερα είμαι 10 φορές καλύτερη..κρίμα..θα ξέρω για την επόμενη... :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Body Fitness,10 συμμετοχες ,εδω είχαμε την συμμετοχή του μελους μας Τασου (νο35)ο οποιος τα πήγε πολύ καλα για πρωτη συμμετοχη και βγηκε 4ος.*
*Νικητης ο αθλητης με το μαυρο μαγιο με το νο15*

----------


## KATERINI 144

τεταρτος σε δεκα ατομα κατηγορία και πρωτη φορά σε αγωνες καθολου ασχημα, μπραβο ρε τασο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 






 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## J.P.

Μπράβο ρε Τάσο!! Πολύ καλός!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

τασο συγχαρητηρια παρα πολυ καλος επαθα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> τεταρτος σε δεκα ατομα κατηγορία και πρωτη φορά σε αγωνες καθολου ασχημα, μπραβο ρε τασο


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## crow

Τασο Μπραβο!!!!!!!!   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κι αλλες φωτό του Τασου.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η κατηγορία φωτια !!Παραδοσιακα  η μεσαια κατηγορία συγκενρωνει πολλους και καλους αθλητες.Αυτη την φορα παίχτηκε μεγαλο ντερμπυ μεταξυ 2 αθλητων,τον Σιδηρόπουλο και τον Αττιλακο.Ο μεν Σιδηρόπουλος διαθετει φοβερο καλουπι και συμμετρια ο δεν Αττιλακος είχε απίστευτες στεγνες μαζες πανω του.

----------


## Polyneikos

Κωνσταντίνα uber alles !!! Ακουω γνωστες φωνες να σχολιαζουν  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

[YOUTUBE="RwZaoICAhEQ"]RwZaoICAhEQ[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ 2010/05 Overall Μερος 1ο* 

[YOUTUBE="s2OfiKTGF7g"]s2OfiKTGF7g[/YOUTUBE]

*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ 2010/05 Overall Μερος 2ο* 


[YOUTUBE="ZoryKByscrk"]ZoryKByscrk[/YOUTUBE]


*Eυχαριστουμε για αλλη μια φορα τον Γιωργο GrekMuscleNet o oποιος αποτυπωνει τους αγωνες με τον δικο του,επαγγελματικο τρόπο..*

----------


## Muscleboss

Μπράβο παιδιά σε όλους σας, φοβερό υλικό!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Ποιοί αλήτες φώναζαν στο ποζάρισμα της Κωνσταντίνας; :01. Razz: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ποιοί αλήτες φώναζαν στο ποζάρισμα της Κωνσταντίνας;
> 
> ΜΒ


το θεμα ειναι να μαθουμε τη λέγανε όταν φώναζαν, γιατί κάτι άκουσα για πιπεράτα σχόλια.....

 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## greekmusclenet

> Μπράβο παιδιά σε όλους σας, φοβερό υλικό! 
> 
> Ποιοί αλήτες φώναζαν στο ποζάρισμα της Κωνσταντίνας;
> 
> ΜΒ


Ένας χαμένος στις μπροστά σειρές ....το κεφάλι του έμπαινε συνεχώς στον φακό της κάμερας.  Είχε και ένα φίλο που φώναζε και αυτός αλλά δεν σηκωνότανε γιατί έγραφε βιντεο με το κινητό. :01. ROFL: 

Έκανα παράπονα στους διοργανωτές να τους κόβουνε στην πόρτα τέτοιους εγκάθετους. Είναι εύκολο γιατί φοράνε μαύρα μπλουζάκια με ενα δυσκολονόητο λογότυπο. :01. Unsure:  :01. eek:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Έ*νας χαμένος στις μπροστά σειρές ....το κεφάλι του έμπαινε συνεχώς στον φακό της κάμερας.*  Είχε και ένα φίλο που φώναζε και αυτός αλλά δεν σηκωνότανε γιατί έγραφε βιντεο με το κινητό.
> 
> *Έκανα παράπονα στους διοργανωτές να τους κόβουνε στην πόρτα τέτοιους εγκάθετους.* Είναι εύκολο γιατί φοράνε μαύρα μπλουζάκια με ενα δυσκολονόητο λογότυπο.


καλα 'ξηγήθηκες γιωργο  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

εντιτ: μήπως άκουσες και τη λέγανε να μας βαλεις στο κλίμα?!

----------


## alextg

Εγω παντος θελω να πω οτι με παρασερνε ο ΜΒ ... δεν φταιω σε τπτ ... :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Ένας χαμένος στις μπροστά σειρές ....το κεφάλι του έμπαινε συνεχώς στον φακό της κάμερας. Είχε και ένα φίλο που φώναζε και αυτός αλλά δεν σηκωνότανε γιατί έγραφε βιντεο με το κινητό.
> 
> Έκανα παράπονα στους διοργανωτές να τους κόβουνε στην πόρτα τέτοιους εγκάθετους. Είναι εύκολο γιατί φοράνε μαύρα μπλουζάκια με ενα δυσκολονόητο λογότυπο.


Δεν παίζεσαι George!!!!Θα τον ταχτοποιήσω καπου κοντά μου μένει μια ωρίτσα!!!!Με ποιον κοιμήθηκες το προηγούμενο βράδυ ακατανόμαστε?????????????Θα σε φτιάξω!!!!!!χαααααααααα!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> καλα 'ξηγήθηκες γιωργο 
> 
> εντιτ: μήπως άκουσες και τη λέγανε να μας βαλεις στο κλίμα?!


 

Ειχαν πρόβλημα με το παρεό μου KATERINI !!!!! Οτι θες ελεγε το στόμα τους, εσυ αγιος ανθρωπος  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou: που ησουνα??? Για να τους βάλεις σε τάξη!!!Κ ο πάτερ βέβαια μαζί τους!!!!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ειχαν πρόβλημα με το παρεό μου KATERINI !!!!! Οτι θες ελεγε το στόμα τους, εσυ αγιος ανθρωπος που ησουνα??? Για να τους βάλεις σε τάξη!!!Κ ο πάτερ βέβαια μαζί τους!!!!!!!



τι να κάνουμε και γω ο σεβάσμιος άνθρωπος παρασύρθηκα μαζί με τα παλιόπαιδα και φώναζα , αλλα όταν βλέπουμε τέτοιο θέαμα και στις φλέβες δεν έχουμε αριάνι αλλα αίμα πως να κάτσουμε φρόνημα και να μην εκφραστούμε .

ε ναι το παρεό έπρεπε να βγεί , καθαρα για στυλιστικούς λόγους όχι τίποτε άλλο , είχε φύγει πόντος και έπρεπε να βγεί και φωνάζαμε να γίνει όσο δυνατόν γρηγορότερα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Δεν παίζεσαι George!!!!Θα τον ταχτοποιήσω καπου κοντά μου μένει μια ωρίτσα!!!!Με ποιον κοιμήθηκες το προηγούμενο βράδυ ακατανόμαστε?????????????Θα σε φτιάξω!!!!!!χαααααααααα!!!



τι πράματα είναι αυτα που διαβάζω με ποιόν? αλλα αν είναι να στο πεί καλύτερα σε πμ , μην εκθέσουμε κανέναν που δεν φταίει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η κατηγορία Fitness για αλλη μια φορα ήταν πολυπληθης,15 συμμετοχες στο συνολο και με συμμετοχη-εκπληξη του μελους Savage από το φόρουμ μας.



















*H ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΕΞΑΔΑ*

----------


## Polyneikos

Θεωρω ότι ο Νικος αν στοχευσει αυτη την κατηγορία μπορεί καποια στιγμη να χτυπήσει και πιο υψηλες θεσεις,αυτη την φορα στην παρθενικη του εμφανιση εμεινε οριακα εκτός εξαδας...Σιγουρα με μεγαλύτερη πειρα,καλυτερο στησιμο και φινιρισμα ο Νικος εχει πολυ μεγαλύτερα περιθωρια !!Η προπονητρια του Ναντια Κεραμιδακη θεωρω ότι εκανε πολυ καλή δουλεια !!

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικα απο τη κατηγορια Fitness μαρεσει ο Παρασκευας Νικολαου γιατι πραγματικο το ''εχει''. Θα μπορουσε με τα κριτηρια που υπαρχουν να ειναι στη πρωτη θεση, αλλα δεν το θελει ετσι.
Αποψη μου παντα!  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Κατηγορια fitness

[YOUTUBE="ασδ"]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zyFAkses73E&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zyFAkses73E&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Muscleboss

> Προσωπικα απο τη κατηγορια Fitness μαρεσει ο Παρασκευας Νικολαου γιατι πραγματικο το ''εχει''. Θα μπορουσε με τα κριτηρια που υπαρχουν να ειναι στη πρωτη θεση, αλλα δεν το θελει ετσι.
> Αποψη μου παντα!


Ο τύπος το έχει ναι, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο ποζάρισμα προσωπικά μου φάνηκε too much. Θα θελα λίγο λιγότερη κίνηση και λίγο περισσότερο μυικό ποζάρισμα. just my 2 c.




> τι πράματα είναι αυτα που διαβάζω με ποιόν? αλλα αν είναι να στο πεί καλύτερα σε πμ , μην εκθέσουμε κανέναν που δεν φταίει


Ηλιά, καθαρός ουρανός, αστραπές δε φοβάται.  :01. Cool: 

MB

----------


## greekmusclenet

*Ανέβηκε και το Fitness - Figure Γυναικών

1ο μέρος τα comparisons*

[YOUTUBE="νικ"]qejXE2D01Ls[/YOUTUBE]

*
2o μέρος ατομικές ρουτίνες*

[YOUTUBE="νικ"]4luEgrD9zSM[/YOUTUBE]


(Για όσους δεν ξέρουν για να δείτε τα βίντεο σε πλήρη οθόνη HD απλά πατήστε πάνω στο βίντεο και στο νέο παράθυρο το κουμπάκι κάτω δεξιά.)

----------


## NASSER

Απο τις γυναικες η Νίκη Καργιατλή ειναι ΠΟΛΥ βελτιωμενη και δειχνει να εχει μέλλον!

----------


## Polyneikos

Συμφωνω Νασσερ,είναι μόλις η 2η της εμφανιση αλλα εχει κερδισει τις εντυπώσεις.Καταπληκτικη!

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομη εκανε ο πρόεδρος της Wabba Νίκος Τσουνακης στον Περσινο Πανευρωπαϊκο πρωταθλητη *Αντωνη Κονδυλη* για τις πρωτιες του τόσο σε ελληνικο όσο και σε διεθνες επιπεδο...
Ο Αντωνης σε συζητησεις που εγιναν ανεφερε μεσα σε όλα ότι ετοιμαζει δυναμικο comeback!!Aναμενουμε λοιπόν! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

^^ τεραστιος και αυτος, πέρσι απο τον κονδυλη εχασε ο σιδηροπουλος, φετος βελτιωσε αρκετα τα ποδια του απ'οσο μπορω να διακρίνω απο τις φωτογραφιες και τα βιντεο. 




> *WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ 2010/05 Overall Μερος 1ο* 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="s2OfiKTGF7g"]s2OfiKTGF7g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ 2010/05 Overall Μερος 2ο* 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="ZoryKByscrk"]ZoryKByscrk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


τρομερο το επιπεδο και σε αυτον τον αγωνα, οι αθλητές στο οβερ ολ ενας κι ενας!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Ο τύπος το έχει ναι, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο ποζάρισμα προσωπικά μου φάνηκε too much. Θα θελα λίγο λιγότερη κίνηση και λίγο περισσότερο μυικό ποζάρισμα. just my 2 c.
> 
> 
> 
> Ηλιά, καθαρός ουρανός, αστραπές δε φοβάται. 
> 
> MB


 
Eεεεε ναι!!Αυτό λεω κ εγω, που να φοβηθεί ο καθαρός ουρανός!!!!!!Πάτερ Ηλιά οπως σε είπε το ΒossakI (o τόνος στο Α) τι να φοβηθείς εσυ???? Μόνο το ροχαλητό!!!Θα ετριζε το δωμάτιο  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

O αξιολάτρευτος Νίκος μας!!!  :01. Smile: Πάντα με το χαμόγελο!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Cash

Καργιατλαρα και Κεραμιδακη δεν παιζονται γενικως!!    :02. Welcome:

----------


## savage

> Θεωρω ότι ο Νικος αν στοχευσει αυτη την κατηγορία μπορεί καποια στιγμη να χτυπήσει και πιο υψηλες θεσεις,αυτη την φορα στην παρθενικη του εμφανιση εμεινε οριακα εκτός εξαδας...Σιγουρα με μεγαλύτερη πειρα,καλυτερο στησιμο και φινιρισμα ο Νικος εχει πολυ μεγαλύτερα περιθωρια !!Η προπονητρια του Ναντια Κεραμιδακη θεωρω ότι εκανε πολυ καλή δουλεια !!



Κωστα ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.Δεν ξερω σε τι κατηγορια θα αγωνιστω του χρονου,καθοτι φετος οριακα μπηκα στο fitness κι οχι στο body fitness.Μισο κιλο παραπανω αν ημουν θα αγωνιζομουν στο body fitness.Οποτε αν βαλω λιγη μαζα πανω μου ακομα φετος,ισως του χρονου βγω πιο βαρυς μετα το τελος της διαιτας.
Οπως και να'χει,δε θα πιεστω να χασω επιπλεον κιλα.Θα κατεβω σε οσο καλυτερη κατασταση γινεται,χωρις να ενδιαφερει ο αριθμος κιλων μου,παρα μονον η εικονα του σωματος μου.
Απο κει και περα,σιγουρα καποια πραματα χρηζουν βελτιωσης,και κυριως η παρουσια μου στη σκηνη και το ποζαρισμα μου,αλλα και σωματικα καποιες λεπτομερειες στο μετρο του δυνατου.Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι η Ναντια αλλα (κι ο Τασος) εκαναν το καλυτερο δυνατο για να βγω στη σκηνη οπως πρεπει.

Επι τη ευκαιρια θα ηθελα να πω και για την ολη εμπειρια 5 πραματα,γιατι πιθανον κι αλλα παιδια να σκεφτονται να συμμετασχουν καποια στιγμη.Η εμπειρια ηταν πολυ ομορφη,το επιπεδο της διοραγανωσης ηταν παρα πολυ υψηλο,και οι συμμετοχες παρα πολλες(ειδικα στο fitness).
Προσωπικα δεν πεινασα ιδιαιτερα ουτε κουραστηκα στην προετοιμασια παρα πολυ(αλλα αυτο οφειλεται σε μεγαλο βαθμο και στο οτι κρατιεμαι σχετικα στεγνος ολο το χρονο).Το πιο δυσκολο κομματι κατ'εμε δεν ειναι η διαιτα και η πεινα.Το πιο δυσκολο κομματι ειναι η αφυδατωση και η διψα των τελευταιων 2-3 ημερων.

Και για να μην λεμε μονο τα καλα της διοργανωσης,να επισημανω και καποια πραματα που σε μενα εκαναν αρνητικη εντυπωση.
1)Η μετρηση του υψους γινοταν χωρις μετρο(!!!!!!!!!!!!!).Ειχαν σημειωθει με καποιο τροπο σε εναν τοιχο, τα υψη 1.60, 1.70, 1.80 κτλ και στην ουσια μας μετρουσαν στο περιπου.Χαρακτηριστικο ειναι οτι με μετρησαν 1.80 μολις(Κωστα εσυ οταν στο ειπα το βραδυ,θυμαμαι πως κοντευες να βαλεις τα γελια).
Το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι οτι μου εκλεψαν καποιους ποντους υψος και παρεξηγηθηκα.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι παρα μισο κιλο(ζυγιστηκα 80 κιλα ακριβως) γλιτωσα την κατηγορια body fitness,μια κατηγορια για την οποια δεν ημουν προετοιμασμενος απο καθε αποψη(αλλωστε απαιτει αλλο μαγιο και αλλου ειδους ποζαρισμα κτλ).
2)Υπηρχε μεγαλη αργοπορια και το πρωι και το απογευμα(οι ωρες εναρξης δε τηρηθηκαν),με αποτελεσμα να μην κανουμε το πρωι το ατομικο μας ποζαρισμα(που στο fitness ειναι το 50%) και τελικα οσοι μειναμε εκτος 6αδας,να μην το κανουμε καθολου.
Επιλεον η αργοπορια εστω και της μιας ωρας μετρα καθοριστικα σε εναν αθλητη που ειναι 36 ωρες χωρις νερο.
3)Δεν υπηρχε ενας ανθρωπινος χωρος αποδυτηριων να κανουμε ενα ντους,ωστε να βγουν οι μπογιες απο πανω μας.Ως αθλητης μπασκετ εχω παιξει σε μερικα απο τα χειροτερα γηπεδα μπασκετ,με μερικα απο τα χειροτερα αποδυτηρια ever.Σε ολα ομως υπηρχαν ντους να πλυθουμε λιγακι(εστω κι αν το νερο ηταν κρυο σε μερικα απο αυτα :02. Shock:  η αν οι μισες ντουζιερες δεν λειτουργουσαν).

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικο πολυ καλες οι παρατηρησεις σου..
Για αυτο που αναφερεις για το ποζαρισμα των fitness είναι σωστο,εφόσον σε αυτη την κατηγορία λογίζεται ως 40% στην βαθμολογία απ΄ότι ξερω,αρα είναι καθοριστικο για την καταταξη των αθλητων και θα έπρεπε να γίνει .
Τωρα για τα αποδυτηρια αυτό θα ήταν θεμυτο αλλα από την στιγμη που γίενται στον χωρο ενος ξενοδοχείου ουσιαστικα σε αιθουσα εκδηλωσεων δεν θα μπορουσαν να διατεθουν ντουζιερες,εκτός αν ανεβαίνατε στο roof garden !!
Aναφορικα με το υψος ειχα υπόψην μου ότι είχαν ένα μετρο,δεν θυμαμαι τι ακριβως,γιατι το εβαζαν πανω από το κεφαλι του αθλητη,εσύ σιγουρα δεν εισαι 1,80.
Βεβαια πολλες φορες για την καθυστερηση των αθλητων ίσως δεν θα επρεπε να το χρεωνουμε 100% στους διοργανωτες γιατι σε αυτο ευθυνονται πολλες φορες και αθλητες που ερχονται αργοπορημενα,όταν ξεκιναει ενας αγωνας στις 10 και καποιοι καταφθανουν τετοια ωρα θα ηταν κρίμα να τους ρίξουν "πόρτα" λέγωντας  τους ότι αργησανε..

----------


## vAnY

καποιες φωτος στο χωρο του αγωνα :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βανυ αψογη όπως παντα !!Thanxxxx

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η βάνυ χαρακτηρίζετε και για την ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών της σύν όλα τα άλλα μπράβο ρε βάνυ ακόμη και για φωτορεπόρτερ θα έκανες καριέρα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

:08. Toast:  ευχαριστηση μου να προσφερω κι εγω ο,τι μπορω στο φορουμ μας !
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: εεεε περιμενω ποτε θα με ορισετε επισημη φωτορεπορτερ του φορουμ???? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι όχι μονο!! :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Kαι όχι μονο!!


+1000  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> εεεε περιμενω ποτε θα με ορισετε επισημη φωτορεπορτερ του φορουμ????


άμεσα! ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες vAnY!!!!  :03. Clap: 

--


Kάτι άλλο που δε θυμάμαι αν γράφτηκε παραπάνω, όλοι οι αθλητές που συμμετείχαν στην κατηγορία των πρωταθλήτών, θα συμμετάσχουν στο *WABBA Πανευρωπαϊκο Πρωταθλημα 5-6.6.2010* 

εκτός από τον Παναγιώτη Σιώτη, που από όσο γνωρίζω θα πάει στο *27ο Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα NABBA (19.6.2010-Μαλτα)* .

Φυσικά όλοι με έξοδα των ομοσπονδιών.

MB

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> άμεσα! ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες vAnY!!!! 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> Kάτι άλλο που δε θυμάμαι αν γράφτηκε παραπάνω, όλοι οι αθλητές που συμμετείχαν στην κατηγορία των πρωταθλήτών, θα συμμετάσχουν στο *WABBA Πανευρωπαϊκο Πρωταθλημα 5-6.6.2010* 
> 
> εκτός από τον Παναγιώτη Σιώτη, που από όσο γνωρίζω θα πάει στο *27ο Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα NABBA (19.6.2010-Μαλτα)* .
> 
> ...



πολύ σωστα το ανέφερες πάνο γιατι δεν έγινε αναφορα στο θέμα αυτό , αν και καθιστός ορθά σκεύτηκες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## crow

> Θεωρω ότι ο Νικος αν στοχευσει αυτη την κατηγορία μπορεί καποια στιγμη να χτυπήσει και πιο υψηλες θεσεις,αυτη την φορα στην παρθενικη του εμφανιση εμεινε οριακα εκτός εξαδας...Σιγουρα με μεγαλύτερη πειρα,καλυτερο στησιμο και φινιρισμα ο Νικος εχει πολυ μεγαλύτερα περιθωρια !!Η προπονητρια του Ναντια Κεραμιδακη θεωρω ότι εκανε πολυ καλή δουλεια !!


Δεν το πιστευω οτι επιασες τη τσιχλοφουσκα τοοοσο καλα,χαχαχαχα.
Αχ αυτη η τσιχλα φταιει για ολα μου φαινεται

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η επιστροφη του Λαζαρου Πολυκανδρίτη εκανε την υποθεση δυσκολη για όλους τους υπόλοιπους στην χαμηλη κατηγορία Ανδρων.Μια κατηγορία 8 ατομων,με αρκετα καλους αθλητες και τον Λαζαρο να ξεχωρίζει.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Και η συνεχεια.......













*Η απονομη από τον κ. Ζαχαρόπουλο,μελος της WABBA*

----------


## grego

thanks για τις φοτο.υπαρχει βιντεο της χαμηλης κατηγοριας?

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαλως ήρθες στην παρεα μας.Βιντεο της χαμηλης κατηγορίας ίσως εχει ο GreekMuscleNet ο οποιος εχει κανει ληψεις του αγωνα.Θα μαθουμε! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## grego

> Kαλως ήρθες στην παρεα μας.Βιντεο της χαμηλης κατηγορίας ίσως εχει ο GreekMuscleNet ο οποιος εχει κανει ληψεις του αγωνα.Θα μαθουμε!


να σαι καλα, κ σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Κρυβω λίγο τον Μιχάλη αλλά δεν φταιω  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: χαχα!!!!
Κ ο αγαπημένος μου personal γκρινιάρης σκληροπυρηνικός !!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Οι κριτές της WΑΒΒΑ-ΠΕΣΔ
Πίσω ακριβώς το boss με υφος μαφιόζου κ δίπλα του διακρίνω το κεφάλι του πατερ!!Κάτι σκαρώνουν πάλι!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία Μasters +40 είχαμε 3 συμμετοχες αθλητων με τελικα νικητη τον Δημητρη Ζωη.Ενα σχόλιο που σποτυπωσε την πορεία αυτου του αθλητη ήταν του Νικου Σιγαλα στο μικροφωνο._"Ξεκινησαμε να παίζουμε και αυτος ο αθλητης έπαιζε ήδη,σταματήσαμε και εκεινος συνεχίζει ακομα"_

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε την Κωνσταντίνα-παπαράτσι, και τον Κώστα -ρεπορτερ για τις φώτος.  :03. Clap: 

--

Σχετικά με το Δημήτρη Ζώη, νικητή της Masters, λίγοι αθλητές έχουν διαγράψει τέτοια πορεία σε διάρκεια. Τον θυμάμαι σε τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές όταν ακόμα ήμουν πιτσιρικάς, και κουβαλούσε φοβερές μάζες.

Σχετικά με αυτη του τη συμμετοχή, στη καλύτερη φόρμα των τελευταίων συμμετόχών του, φαινόταν πάνω στη σκηνή ότι ζούσε για αυτό τον αγώνα και ήθελε πολύ τη νίκη. Αυτό φάνηκε και μετά την ανακύρηξή του ως νικητή που αφιέρωσε τη νίκη στη γυναίκα του και το παιδί του αν θυμάμαι καλά. 

Δε ξέρω αν μπορεί να συνεχίσει τους αγώνες για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα, αλλά είναι καλό να κλείσει με νίκες, για να τον θυμόμαστε νικητή.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία Super Masters με αθλητες ανω των 50 !!
3 συμμετοχες με πρωταγωνιστες τον Νικο Γουσετη και τον Θαναση Κετουγια,ο καθενας με μια ξεχωριστη πορεία στο άθλημα.Τελικα επικράτησε ο Νικος Γουσετης.

----------


## KATERINI 144

σε αυτη την κατηγορία αξίζουν πολλα συγχαρητήρια, μπράβο τους.  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Mε τον 2ο της κατηγορίας, το Θανάση Κετούγια ειμαστε από το ίδιο μέρος, το Αγρίνιο, και νομίζω έχω ξαναγράψει ότι αυτός έφερε το bbing στο Αγρίνιο και οι πρώτες μου εικόνες από "μυς" ήταν ο Θανάσης πάνω στην chopper του  :01. Smile: . Όλη η δρασητριότητα στο bbing που αναπτύχθηκε στο Aγρίνιο και έβγαλε αρκετούς πρωταθλητές οφείλεται κατά ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι στο Θανάση.

Ακούραστος, διατηρεί γυμναστήριο ακόμα για τον ιδιο και λίγους φίλους του.  :05. Weights: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> ΘΑ ΠΕΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΑΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΚΙ ΓΚΡΙΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΙ ΑΚΗ!!!


 ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΠΟΖΑΡΙΣΜΑ  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα ατομικα ποζαρισματα 2 αθλητων οι οποιοι κερδισαν τις εντυπώσεις στο Πανελλήνιο στην μεσαια κατηγορία 

*Λευτερης Σιδηρόπουλος,1ος στην μεσαια κατηγορία αλλα και Γενικος Νικητης*


[YOUTUBE="3KOrF-xQOAw"]3KOrF-xQOAw[/YOUTUBE]

*Αττιλακος Θανασης,2ος στην μεσαια κατηγορία και 1ος στο Πανευρωπαϊκο της Wabba  στην Ρωσία που εγινε μια εβδομαδα μετα* 



[YOUTUBE="hIsz2sOSnpg"]hIsz2sOSnpg[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## spirospros

:02. Shock:  super ....

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ολοκληρωνω το φωτορεπορταζ του αγωνα από τις προσωπικες μου λήψεις με την ψηλη κατηγορία Bbing.*
*Υπήρξαν 7 συμμετοχές με τον Μαρεκ Κοτυλακ (νο30) να "καθαρίζει" την κατηγορία χωρις να αφήνει πολλα περιθωρια*

----------


## Polyneikos

Tα επίσημα αποτελέσματα των αγωνων :

WABBA MR. HELLAS 2010 


JUNIOR

1 WALID ELDESSOUKI
2 ΚΑΣΦΙΚΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
3 ΒΗΖΖΑΡΙ ΑΧΙΛΕΑΣ
4 ΠΙΣΤΟΛΑΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ
5 ΜΑΡΙΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ
6 ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ
JEMY YOUSIEF
ΠΑΠΑΖΑΦΕΙΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
ΔΕΛΗΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΒΙΟΣ
ΚΟΛΟΒΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ 
ΚΛΕΩΜΕΝΗΣ ΣΕΡΑΝΗΣ

FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ

1 ΜΑΥΡΩΕΙΔΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ 
2 ΣΥΡΙΓΟΣ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ
3 ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ
4 ΤΖΙΡΑΚΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ
5 ΤΣΙΛΙΓΚΙΡΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ
6 ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΑΣ
ΣΟΥΒΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ
ΧΟΥΛΗΣ ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ
ΠΑΠΑΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΟΥ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ
ΣΤΟΥΜΠΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ
ΚΥΠΡΑΙΟΣ ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΗΣ
ΖΑΧΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΟΣ
ΔΡΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ
ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ 
ΦΡΑΤΖΗΣ 

BODY FITNESS

1 ΤΡΙΟΥΛΙΔΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ
2 ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
3 ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ
4 ΣΑΒΒΙΔΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ
5 ΚΑΤΣΕΤΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ
6 ΚΑΛΜΟΥΚΟΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ
ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ
ΒΡΟΧΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ
ΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ
ΦΛΩΡΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ
ΜΟΥΤΖΟΥΡΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ

MASTERS

1 ΖΩΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ
2 ΣΤΑΥΡΙΑΝΟΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ 
3 ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

SUPER MASTERS

1 ΓΟΥΣΕΤΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ
2 ΚΕΤΟΥΓΙΑΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ
3 ΦΑΡΟΥΚ ΜΑΧΜΕΤ

SHAPE ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ

1 ΓΙΟΚΑΛΑ ΑΝΝΥ

FITNESS ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ

1 ΚΑΡΝΑΤΛΗ ΝΙΚΗ 
2 ΦΑΚΕ ΧΡΥΣΑΝΘΗ

ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ

1 ΠΟΛΥΚΑΝΔΡΙΤΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΟΣ
2 ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗΣ
3 ΧΑΛΑΓΝΟΥΣΤ ΡΕΖΑ
4 ΟΜΕΡ ΙΒΡΑΙΜ
5 ΚΟΤΣΩΝΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
6 ΚΟΚΚΟΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ
ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΑΡΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ 
ΠΟΥΛΙΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ

ΜΕΣΑΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ

1 ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ
2 ΑΤΤΙΛΑΚΟΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ
3 ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ
4 ΑΡΜΑΝΤΟ ΜΑΡΚΟΥ
5 ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ
6 ΜΟΥΣΤΑΦΑ ΓΙΑΣΕΡ
ΤΟΥΛΙΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
ΜΟΥΤΖΟΥΡΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ
ΡΟΥΒΑΛΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

ΨΗΛΗ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ 

1 ΚΟΤΥΛΑΚ ΜΑΡΕΚ
2 ΚΑΥΓΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ
3 ΡΟΚΚΑΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ 
4 ΚΑΤΣΕΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ
5 ΜΟΧΑΜΕΤ ΡΕΖΚ
6 ΒΕΡΒΕΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ 
ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 

OVER ALL 

1 ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ 
ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
ΚΟΤΥΛΑΚ ΜΑΡΕΚ
ΣΙΩΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
ΠΟΛΥΚΑΝΔΡΙΤΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΟΣ

----------


## niki kargiatli

> Στην WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ οι κατηγορίες γυναικών είναι 2!
> SHAPE k FITNESS
> Στην SHAPE κατηγορία είχαμε μια συμμετοχή (μια κ καλή!!!!)αγωνίστηκε η Αννυ Γιόκαλα
> Κ στην κατηγορία FITNESS η Νίκη Καργιατλή κ η Χρύσα Φακέ!!
> Πρώτη θέση στην κατηγορία FITNESS η Νίκη Καργιατλή, οσο για την χορογραφία της, οποιος δεν την είδε απο κοντά εχασε!!!!


 ευχαριστω πολυ γυναικαρα μου!!!

----------


## niki kargiatli

> Απο τις γυναικες η Νίκη Καργιατλή ειναι ΠΟΛΥ βελτιωμενη και δειχνει να εχει μέλλον!


ευχαριστω πολυ nasser,θα προσπαθησω να βελτιωθω ακομη περισσοτερο.

----------


## niki kargiatli

> Συμφωνω Νασσερ,είναι μόλις η 2η της εμφανιση αλλα εχει κερδισει τις εντυπώσεις.Καταπληκτικη!


κοκκινιζω παιδια.ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Nικη καλως ήρθες στην παρεα μας,χαρα μας! Περιμενουμε το επόμενο σου αγωνιστικο βήμα!! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 
Θα συμμετασχεις εδω αληθεια; *Κύπελλο WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Οδυσσεια 28.11.2010* 
υ.γ. Αν θες περνα και από τα Νεα μελη να σε χαιρετισει ο κοσμος.

----------


## NASSER

> ευχαριστω πολυ nasser,θα προσπαθησω να βελτιωθω ακομη περισσοτερο.


Να 'σαι καλά Νίκη, συνέχισε δυναμικά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Πρωινά προκριματικά





απογευματινοί τελικοί






και μια με το γενικό νικητή και νικητή της κατηγορίας

----------


## zois dimitris

> Ευχαριστούμε την Κωνσταντίνα-παπαράτσι, και τον Κώστα -ρεπορτερ για τις φώτος. 
> 
> --
> 
> Σχετικά με το Δημήτρη Ζώη, νικητή της Masters, λίγοι αθλητές έχουν διαγράψει τέτοια πορεία σε διάρκεια. Τον θυμάμαι σε τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές όταν ακόμα ήμουν πιτσιρικάς, και κουβαλούσε φοβερές μάζες.
> 
> Σχετικά με αυτη του τη συμμετοχή, στη καλύτερη φόρμα των τελευταίων συμμετόχών του, φαινόταν πάνω στη σκηνή ότι ζούσε για αυτό τον αγώνα και ήθελε πολύ τη νίκη. Αυτό φάνηκε και μετά την ανακύρηξή του ως νικητή που αφιέρωσε τη νίκη στη γυναίκα του και το παιδί του αν θυμάμαι καλά. 
> 
> Δε ξέρω αν μπορεί να συνεχίσει τους αγώνες για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα, αλλά είναι καλό να κλείσει με νίκες, για να τον θυμόμαστε νικητή.
> ...


ΝΑΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ, ΕΥΕΛΠΙΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΤΟ ΜΑΗ ΤΟΥ 17 ΣΤΑ ΣΥΝ 50 !!!!!

----------

